# Цигун или ЛФК?



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2019)

@AIR, @Михаил78%, Получается довольно классическая ситуация у многих пациентов.
Грыжа L5-S1 или выше. Операция, грыжу убрали, возможно еще и винты поставили. А у человека болит, а может еще и больше болит, у всех по разному. Он МРТ делает, там все хорошо, хирург говорит операция хорошо сделана.
А нерв просто зажимается дальше связками. Там бы расслабить это место. А как? Мануальный терапевт? От смотрит снимки - "так у тебя там болты стоят я приемы делать там не буду, мы только все повредим". 
Т.е. нужен специалист который умеет это делать потихоньку без резких щелчков и т.п. А таких специалистов практически нет в природе. Ну вот отсюда огромная армия людей, которая мучается и возможно проклинают хирурга или еще кого. Глотают тоннами таблетки, которые просто приглушают боль и все.



Михаил78% написал(а):


> @AIR,  У меня уже очень долго болит слева в районе треугольника между 4,5 позвонками и подвздошной костью, где-то в глубине. Можете поподробнее рассказать именно о работе с этой зоной? Воздействовать на связки нужно так же как и на мышцы прессурой и медленной растяжкой?



Вот там даже мячиком не очень получается массировать.
Вообще основная проблема с позвоночником она по сути в тазу кроется. Таз такая штука, что там расслабить эти напряжения не так просто. А сидячий образ жизни делает там застой приличный кровоснабжения и т.п.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @AIR, @Михаил78%, Акак? Мануальный терапевт? От смотрит снимки - "так у тебя там болты стоят я приемы делать там не буду, мы только все повредим".п.


Опять непонимание. мануальный терапевт вообще не работает там где болты и грыжи, это патологический блок-не возвратный, а мануальнная теорапи как раз ипредназначена для работв с перечисленными проемами - больными мышцами: массаж, ПИР и временного, возвратного, функционального блока выше и ниже места поражения.
И ЛФК имеет такие же задачи и они легко достигаются если делать ее правильно-с постепенным нарастанием нагрузки, до боли и на боль, но не через боль.


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять непонимание. мануальный терапевт вообще не работает там где болты и грыжи, это патологический блок-не возвратный, а мануальнная теорапи как раз ипредназначена для работв с перечисленными проемами - больными мышцами: массаж, ПИР и временного, возвратного, функционального блока выше и ниже места поражения.
> И ЛФК имеет такие же задачи и они легко достигаются если делать ее правильно-с постепенным нарастанием нагрузки, до боли и на боль, но не через боль.


Хорошо давайте разберем такой пример.
У человека была грыжа. Ее удалили хирургически. Но боль как болело так и болит. Поставили винты. Все рано болит, как и болело.
Проблема находится в области которую я обвел красными кругами, т.к. нерв пережимался не только грыжей, но и связками как писал доктор @AIR,
Внимание вопрос!! Как лечить пациента?????



Если бы нижние позвонки поясницы не были бы разрушены до конца, любой бы мануальный терапевт провел бы манипуляции на остаточную подвижность этих позвонков и за одно бы расшевелил бы эти связи, возможно бы снял компрессию с этого места. Правильно???!

Но у нас там стоят шурупы, позвонки не двигаются, манипуляции там делать в виде щелканья блоков нельзя.
Наладим мы подвижность всех позвонков выше и что это даст?? По сути ничего.
Нерв пережимает прямо сразу ниже. Операция сделана на все 100%. Идеальный был хирург, просто золотые руки! А болит и все.
Блокаду сделали. А все рано болит, не помогает.
Т.е. нужно руками то делать расслабить, растянуть эти связки. Только как это сделать??? И делал ли кто-то это вообще в такой ситуации???

@Доктор Ступин, _временного, возвратного, функционального блока выше и ниже места поражения._
Ну вот у нас и проблема ниже места поражения. Правильно? Поражение было на L5-S1 или L5-L4. А ниже поражения сейчас есть проблема. Как ее устранить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2019)

> ... ну и болит этот треугольник, допустим, частично от грыжи, сколиоза и прочего, и мышцы, и связки там болят, и что делать?


Лечить этот треугольник.


> ..И пальцами я могу пощупать, что там все зажато, и с помощью ЛФК проверить, что связки регидные, а нога немеет потом, а делать то что с этим?


А это зажато и эта ригидность возвратная, ее можно вернуть или наоборот при возврате подвижности заболит сильнее и вместо онемения придет слабость.


> ..Я раслабляю это все пальчиками как раз вечером, но при этом уже пошли нарушения в квадратной бедра, в голени.


Так я об этом. Так надо расслаблять?


> ..И получается потом все по новой, опять отек, спазм . Все время их расслаблять?


Да, но лфк.


> ..Если я тут всем мануальным терапевтам буду рассказывать и показывать что мне нужно, они тоже отправят меня пить антидепрессанты, или Лирику, которая, к стати, этот отек ещё и увеличивает, побочка такая у нее


А есть ли отек, или есть ощущение отека?


> Хорошо давайте разберем такой пример.
> У человека была грыжа. Ее удалили хирургически. Но боль как болело так и болит. Поставили винты. Все рано болит, как и болело.
> Проблема находится в области которую я обвел красными кругами, т.к. нерв пережимался не только грыжей, но и связками как писал доктор @AIR,
> Внимание вопрос!! Как лечить пациента?????


Доктор АИР, знает об этом? О связках пережимающих нерв?


> Если бы нижние позвонки поясницы не были бы разрушены до конца, любой бы мануальный терапевт провел бы манипуляции на остаточную подвижность этих позвонков и за одно бы расшевелил бы эти связи, возможно бы снял компрессию с этого места. Правильно???!


Нет. Поскольку нет вины в связках нет необходимости в таком действии.


> Но у нас там стоят шурупы, позвонки не двигаются, манипуляции там делать в виде щелканья блоков нельзя.


Правильно, но это касается не только болтов, но любого патологического блока.


> Наладим мы подвижность всех позвонков выше и что это даст?? По сути ничего.


Правильно, если нерв чем-то прижат в пораженном месте, то не даст.
Так и ничего не даст, кроме операции для освобождения нерва, или снятия воспаления с нерва и окружающих тканей, или глушения боли от нерва.


> Нерв пережимает прямо сразу ниже. Операция сделана на все 100%. Идеальный был хирург, просто золотые руки! А болит и все.


Значит нет, пережат же.


> Блокаду сделали. А все рано болит, не помогает.


То есть воспаления или нет или нерв прижат, и если его нельзя освободить, то надо глушить.


> Т.е. нужно руками то делать расслабить, растянуть эти связки. Только как это сделать??? И делал ли кто-то это вообще в такой ситуации???


КАКИЕ!? НЕТ ЭТОГО!


> Ну вот у нас и проблема ниже места поражения. Правильно? Поражение было на L5-S1 или L5-L4. А ниже поражения сейчас есть проблема. Как ее устранить?


Так  если там функциональная проблема, то она устранима. А вы описываете- патологическую, неустранимую.
Вся проблема именно в этом.
А был ли мальчик!


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
 спасибо, все понятно, пришла как раз и боль и слабость, 
Пыталась расслпбить я это потому, что наставили диагнозов, от тревожного расстройства, до гиперкинеза, там даже если простой фенозипам пить, уже расслабить много чего можно, не считая остального, в частности и ботекс уже вколот был, в самолёте я сверкала потом от прострела и удивления.

Я не могла понять почему я падаю после мягких мануальных техник.

Вопрос ещё один, сколиоз этот, он болевой, и он будет усиливаться, если подвижность увеличиться, ну и боль соответственно, или это временно?

Знать бы ещё что делать со стопой или стопами, свод высокий, но они слабые.

Просто все чудесным образом приходится на командировки, и увеличение подвижности, и слабость, у меня глаза по 5 копеек, я то другое ожидаю.

В частности, хотела сказать, попробовал все, от просто расслабления, до ботекса)

@Доктор Ступин,  
Как качать пресс при проблема с шеей?
Вернее как делать упражнения на пресс при грыжах в шейном отделе?


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть воспаления или нет или нерв прижат, и если его нельзя освободить, то надо глушить.


Вот это контрольная фраза - если нельзя освободить, значит надо глушить.
Я в принципе так и предполагал. По этому люди и мучаются, освободить нельзя, т.к. стоят болты в позвонках, т.к. мануальные манипуляции не сделаешь. А подобраться к этим связкам можно только через манипуляции на позвонках L3-L4-L5-S1.
Т.е. люди с болтами, которым не повезло у них зажат нерв сразу ниже болтов эти связками - обречены глушить это и надеяться, что может быть в организме чего поменяется и болеть перестанет.
Гораздо лучше если там разрушено хотя бы не до конца как у меня например и заедающие позвонки можно шевелить периодически и снимать вот эти пережития хоть чуть чуть.
Жаль, что когда ставят болты людям не говорят всю правду!
А людям можно посоветовать только одно. Работать с мышцами ног, расслаблять ноги и разрабатывать тазобедренные, чтобы можно было сгибаться без участия поясничных позвонков. Но это очень сложно в условиях наличия болтов.

@AIR, А как вы считаете есть ли другие варианты лечения пациента, кроме как глушить проблему? Или возможно как-то расслабить мышцы где-то и это возможно снизит зажив нерва в указанных связках, при наличии фиксации поясничных позвонков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2019)

> Вот это контрольная фраза - если нельзя освободить, значит надо глушить.


А у вас есть другой вариант если нельзя освободить. Есть. Терпеть.



> Я в принципе так и предполагал. По этому люди и мучаются, освободить нельзя, т.к. стоят болты в позвонках, т.к. мануальные манипуляции не сделаешь. А подобраться к этим связкам можно только через манипуляции на позвонках L3-L4-L5-S1.


О каких связках речь и какие нервы они придавливают.



> Т.е. люди с болтами, которым не повезло у них зажат нерв сразу ниже болтов эти связками - обречены глушить это и надеяться, что может быть в организме чего поменяется и болеть перестанет.
> Гораздо лучше если там разрушено хотя бы не до конца как у меня например и заедающие позвонки можно шевелить периодически и снимать вот эти пережития хоть чуть чуть.
> Жаль, что когда ставят болты людям не говорят всю правду!


Говорят, но слышат пациенты это только после того как пациент попал в неудачу.



> А людям можно посоветовать только одно. Работать с мышцами ног, расслаблять ноги и разрабатывать тазобедренные, чтобы можно было сгибаться без участия поясничных позвонков. Но это очень сложно в условиях наличия болтов.


Неправильно. Это так же как и без болтов. Так же это касается и работы с мягкими тканями (мышцы, связки). Работайте с ними как хочется и как надо.
Разницы нет, поскольку патологический блок от грыжи не отличается от патологического блока от болтов. И работа на мягких тканях, массаж и ПИР, которые называют мягкими техниками, а правильно называть приемами работы на мягких тканях, никак от этого не меняется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Согласна, у меня нет болтов, но боли там есть, и блок там есть.


Работа с мышцами не имеет прямого отношения к работе с блоками.
ЛФК делается поэтапно и постепенно, но с наращиванием нагрузки и по силе, и по подвижности, а по частоте.
И если соблюдать эти правила, то всегда можно добиться результата.
Сидите косо-подложите подушку для компенсации косого или кососкрученного таза.
Если во время упражнений нет боли, то связать последующие боли в упражнениями сложно, если возможно.
Глушить надо ту боль, которую нельзя терпеть.
Если боль терпимая, о каком глушении идет боль.
Есть вариант с пониженным болевым порогом, но тогда и принимают не препарат для грушения, а препарат для повышения болевого порога, обычно это антидепрессант. 

Вот подробнее из нашего методического пособия:

*Методы физической реабилитации*
Методы физической реабилитации при неврологических проявлениях остеохондроза позвоночника, призваны улучшить кровообращение в пораженных костных, мышечных, фиброзных и нервных элементах, укрепить мышечный корсет в зоне поражения, улучшить подвижность при функциональных (обратимых) блоках. При наличии патологического блока, важнейшей целью является создание и закрепление оптимальных двигательных стереотипов, не использующих пораженный позвоночный двигательный сегмент и улучшающих подвижность в отделах позвоночника смежных с пораженным.

Приступая к занятиям лечебной физкультурой необходимо, прежде всего, напомнить пациенту, что наличие боли в спине заставляет заниматься не профилактическими и общеразвивающими, а уже лечебными упражнениями. Начинать следует с самых простых упражнений, затем следует переход к более сложным. Темп, амплитуда и количество упражнений увеличивается по мере уменьшения болевого синдрома. Успеху занятий способствует их регулярное проведение, ежедневные упражнения по 10-15 минут постепенно приведут к более заметным результатам, чем длительные одноразовые занятия. Главным правилом занятий должно быть соответствие комплекса состоянию пациента, упражнения не должны сопровождаться появлением боли и особенно её усилением в процессе занятий. Следует помнить, что боль – это сигнал опасности, которым нельзя пренебрегать и выполнять упражнения следует до появления боли, но не через боль.

На _лечебном этапе_, приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.

На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.

На _восстановительном этапе_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.

Для _профилактического этапа_, основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.


----------



## AIR (22 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Согласна, у меня нет болтов, но боли там есть, и блок там есть.
> @AIR, как на них воздействовать?


Общий болтунизм не поможет. . В идеале сначала осмотр доктора, который с подобными локальными мышечно-тоническими нарушениями на ты. Затем курсик лечения с подробным разъяснением "что, от чего, как и куда".. Показ с подробным "разжевыванием " упражнения.  Максимально акцентированного по локализации и очень подробно расписанного по выполнению. Выполнение ЛФК с общим описанием и не определенным выполнением из разряда "ни богу свечка, ни чёрту кочерга".. чисто бутафория..


Kaprikon написал(а):


> 8 кусков парчи, это ведь на совсем другие места нагрузка, куда угодно, только не на таз.


Неправда Ваша! Просто некому разъяснить правильное выполнение и понимание упражнения. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> ЛФК, хорошо, но если уже там все нарушено, и зажато, мы же не подвижность увеличиваем, а спастичность наоборот


ЛФК - упражнения общего порядка для практически здоровых , и только!   Рекомендовать их - лучший способ отвязаться от пациента, если не знаешь что делать..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> ЛФК - упражнения общего порядка для практически здоровых , и только!   Рекомендовать их - лучший способ отвязаться от пациента, если не знаешь что делать..


И чем китайское ЛФК в виде 3 кусочков парчи (кстати почему не шелка?), отличается от ЛФК?
Ничем.
Все зависит от инструктора,
Или от пациента, если он сможет разобраться.
И тут русскому человеку проще разобраться в ЛФК, чем в восточном взгляде на жизнь.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно, и про лордоз особенно.
Если после болевого синдрома не ходить по 10 км, и лордоз убрать, понятнее некуда.
Какие упражнения расслабляющие?
1)для острого периода они не расслабляют ничего
2)Если скручен таз куда ложить подушку?

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR,  я уже на все деньги осмотрена, уже надо как то самой.
И поликлиника лечит остеохондроз, а не то, что болит.
Те упражнения, что показывали, они по сути бессмыслены, лучше уж ЛФК для острого периода
При корешков синдроме болевой не пройдет никогда, я пробовала просто лежать, ещё хуже.
Какие упражнения нельзя делать при нестабильности в шейном отделе?
 Если в пояснице блок справа, что не нужно делать?
Парчу я не тяну, у меня в руке парез.
Какие это упражнения, расслабляющие?
И нужна ли растяжка? Если да, то для какого места тела, там, где гипертонус?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у вас есть другой вариант если нельзя освободить. Есть. Терпеть.


Да нет, доктор @AIR говорит можно и нужно лечить руками.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у вас есть другой вариант если нельзя освободить. Есть. Терпеть.
> О каких связках речь и какие нервы они придавливают.


Корешки которые выходят из позвонков и идут ниже в таз, дальше к ногам и т.п.
Или вы считаете, что нервный корешок может зажиматься только грыжей, а ниже по ходу в тазу мягкие ткани не могут его зажимать???



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Это так же как и без болтов. Так же это касается и работы с мягкими тканями (мышцы, связки). Работайте с ними как хочется и как надо.
> Разницы нет, поскольку патологический блок от грыжи не отличается от патологического блока от болтов. И работа на мягких тканях, массаж и ПИР, которые называют мягкими техниками, а правильно называть приемами работы на мягких тканях, никак от этого не меняется.


Так вот в этом и есть проблема, что нужно определиться как надо, как правильно это делать еще и самому желательно.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Работа с мышцами не имеет прямого отношения к работе с блоками.


Только сколько не устраняй эти блоки в позвонках, если с мышцами проблема, блоки все рано назад возвращаются. Я себе уже сам многие блоки щелкаю давно, а толку. Каждый день можно его щелкать, с утра все рано нужно опять расслаблять, растягивать иначе судя по ощущением не двигается, а если не двигается то это вызывает обострение.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЛФК делается поэтапно и постепенно, но с наращиванием нагрузки и по силе, и по подвижности, а по частоте.


ЛФК это хорошо, я его за 8 лет столько раз делал и столько всякого, но толку НОЛЬ по сути. Почему? А потому, что ты все равно двигаешься в старом стереотипе и получается то ЛФК только его укрепляет!
Чтобы был результат хоть какой-то нужно менять биомеханику, а это растягивать и разрабатывать те мышцы которые зажаты. А это уже специальные упражнения, а не ЛФК по бумажки.
В этом вопросе могу спорить сколько угодно, я просто на себе все это постоянно в течении 8 лет испытываю и помогает только то, что я придумываю сам. А все общие упражнения  - это просто фитнес и ничего больше. По этому доктор @AIR прав упражнения нужны специальные.

@Доктор Ступин, Тело не симметрично - перекошен таз, а значит мышцы не равномерно развиты. Вы со мною согласны???? Я это прямо у себя вижу у меня на ногах в объеме разные мышцы на разных ногах.
А какая тогда будет польза от симметричных упражнений по бумажке ???? С чего тело та выровняться??? Что выравнивать нужно растягивать зажатые области. А они зажаты по ходу искривления позвоночника. А симметричные упражнения будут опять закачивать как и раньше там это не надо. По этому я хоть убейте не понимаю смысл в ЛФК просто по бумажке! И я на себе проверил - нет пользы практически.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Парчу я не тяну, у меня в руке парез.
> Какие это упражнения, расслабляющие?
> И нужна ли растяжка? Если да, то для какого места тела, там, где гипертонус?


Я думаю нужна миопрессура прежде всего и очень много.


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И чем китайское ЛФК в виде 3 кусочков парчи (кстати почему не шелка?), отличается от ЛФК?
> Ничем.


Доктор выражает очень часто встречающийся примитивно бытовой взгляд. Разница огромная, особенно в результатах.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все зависит от инструктора,


Если инструктор "ни в зуб ногой", то не поможет ни ЛФК, ни цигун.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Или от пациента, если он сможет разобраться.


Если пациент сможет разобраться в проблеме самостоятельно,  то эффективность и того и другого сближения и увеличивается на степень вникания.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И тут русскому человеку проще разобраться в ЛФК, чем в восточном взгляде на жизнь.


Повторяете часто встречающуюся глупость про какой то "восточный взгляд на жизнь". Никакой восточной философии здесь нет, только глубоко продуманный подход к выполнению упражнений,  работе мышечно-связного аппарата и методологии выполнения этих самых упражнений...
Я ранее писал о базовых принципах цигуна, но раз даже доктору трудно в них вникнуть , то наверное придется ещё раз подробно описывать эти самые простые и мне кажется весьма понятные принципы.. Мастер класс так сказать


Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> Доброй ночи. Хочу выразить огромную благодарность доктору @AIR за всю информацию в этой ветке. Она бесценна для меня и понимания моей проблемы. Спасибо Вам большое, Андрей Иосифович!


 и Вам большое спасибо за отзыв! А то иногда создается впечатление, что пишешь впустую.. Это подвигать писать больше и подробнее. .


----------



## Михаил78% (23 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И чем китайское ЛФК в виде 3 кусочков парчи (кстати почему не шелка?), отличается от ЛФК?
> Ничем.


Упражнения лфк выполняются в положении лёжа в основном, какой стереотип движений они создают? Лежачего человека? Цигун, например "8 кусков парчи", даёт разнонаправленную нагрузку, создавая стереотип движений близкий к повседневным потребностям человека. Живём то мы в вертикальном положении и без вертикальной нагрузки спину не укрепить.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Доктор выражает очень часто встречающийся примитивно бытовой взгляд. Разница огромная, особенно в результатах.






AIR написал(а):


> Если инструктор "ни в зуб ногой", то не поможет ни ЛФК, ни цигун.






AIR написал(а):


> Если пациент сможет разобраться в проблеме самостоятельно,  то эффективность и того и другого сближения и увеличивается на степень вникания.




Поддерживаю каждое ваше слово!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И чем китайское ЛФК в виде 3 кусочков парчи (кстати почему не шелка?), отличается от ЛФК?


Обычное ЛФК больше годится для более менее здоровых людей. А если у человека выраженный явный перекос тела, проблемы с мышцами, с биомеханикой, которая вызывает уже нехорошие симптомы в виде защемления нервов сосудов, то тут общие упражнения не помогут к сожалению. Будет укреплять прежний кривой стереотип движения, будет больше перегрузка и в итоге человек бросит это все.
Проверил на себе за 8 лет очень много раз. По скольку у меня нет по близости нормально инструктора к сожалению, я лечу себя сам и придумываю упражнения сам. Да это долго и сложно и с ошибками, но есть прогресс за три года. Я выровнял осанку, стал прямо ходить.

@Доктор Ступин, У вас что-то застучало в авто! Вы приехали на СТО. На СТО что мастер делает?? Осмотр, ищет в чем проблема, так? А может надо было просто не глядя поменять всю подвесу?? Дороги в России плохие, стучит подвеска. А по факту нужен ремонт двигателя.
Так и тут смысл делать просто ЛФК по бумажке? Нужно искать именно те мышцы где проблема.
Именно такого лечения и не хватает людям. Никто не хочет разбираться. Почти все медицинские центры просто хотят тупо срубить денег за частую - поставить блокаду, подсунуть какие-то упражнения. Только толку от этого лечения - как русская рулетка - повезет не повезет. 
Я в своем городе за 8 лет много какие лечения проверил, изучил, попробовал - все одно, да почему!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (23 Ноя 2019)

Дааа, ужжжж... Почитаешь... И поймёшь...
Никакого уважения ни у кого нету.....
Одни насмешки друг над другом....
Над докторами, над пациентами, которые не могут найти причину в своих проблемах....
Товарищи во что превращается форум.... (((( Увы, жаль....


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Дааа, ужжжж... Почитаешь... И поймёшь...
> Никакого уважения ни у кого нету.....
> Одни насмешки друг над другом....
> Над докторами, над пациентами, которые не могут найти причину в своих проблемах....
> Товарищи во что превращается форум.... (((( Увы, жаль....


В спорах рождается ИСТИНА! Так, что я всегда поддерживаю любой спор на нужную тему.

К тому же по моему все корректно, никто ни на кого не обижается.
Если я кого-то обидел и пациентов или врачей - то простите меня пожалуйста. Я не хочу никого обидеть никого! Старюсь ко всем относится с уважением!


----------



## Kuchirinka (23 Ноя 2019)

Михаил78% написал(а):


> Упражнения лфк выполняются в положении лёжа в основном, какой стереотип движений они создают? Лежачего человека? Цигун, например "8 кусков парчи", даёт разнонаправленную нагрузку, создавая стереотип движений близкий к повседневным потребностям человека. Живём то мы в вертикальном положении и без вертикальной нагрузки спину не укрепить.


Комплекс ЛФК из исходного положения лёжа выполняется, как правило, когда человек от боли не может встать и перемещаться вертикально. Ну, и каким образом в такой ситуации пригодится цигун?
А для "ходячих" больных уже есть комплексы упражнений ЛФК и из положения стоя. Кому-то тут и цигун пригодится.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Обычное ЛФК больше годится для более менее здоровых людей. А если у человека выраженный явный перекос тела, проблемы с мышцами, с биомеханикой, которая вызывает уже нехорошие симптомы в виде защемления нервов сосудов, то тут общие упражнения не помогут к сожалению. Будет укреплять прежний кривой стереотип движения, будет больше перегрузка и в итоге человек бросит это все.
> Проверил на себе за 8 лет очень много раз.


@Александр_100, предположим, ЛФК Вам категорически не подходит. А цигун практикуете?


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Дааа, ужжжж... Почитаешь... И поймёшь...
> Никакого уважения ни у кого нету.....
> Одни насмешки друг над другом....
> Над докторами, над пациентами, которые не могут найти причину в своих проблемах....
> Товарищи во что превращается форум.... (((( Увы, жаль....


Да-а-а,  ужжж. .. Серпентарий ещё тот! Зубастые  все! А некоторые даже ядовитые Глотку за своё мнение перегрызут . С другой стороны, можно увидеть и что то нежное , ласковое,  стоит только перейти в раздел "Наши домашние любимцы"!


----------



## Михаил78% (23 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Комплекс ЛФК из исходного положения лёжа выполняется, как правило, когда человек от боли не может встать и перемещаться вертикально. Ну, и каким образом в такой ситуации пригодится цигун?
> А для "ходячих" больных уже есть комплексы упражнений ЛФК и из положения стоя. Кому-то тут и цигун пригодится.


Эта тема посвящена работе с мышцами, связками, сухожилиями. Именно в этом контексте доктор и рекомендует свои упражнения, отвечая на конкретные вопросы пациентов, за что ему огромное спасибо. Против лфк ничего не имею, сам её делаю, но это немного не в эту тему.


----------



## AIR (23 Ноя 2019)

Михаил78% написал(а):


> Эта тема посвящена работе с мышцами, связками, сухожилиями. Именно в этом контексте доктор и рекомендует свои упражнения, отвечая на конкретные вопросы пациентов, за что ему огромное спасибо. Против лфк ничего не имею, сам её делаю, но это немного не в эту тему.


Коль пошла такая пьянка, ещё раз опишу (но попозже), как именно Я вижу цигун в чем его преимущество и отличие от ЛФК. .


----------



## Kuchirinka (23 Ноя 2019)

Михаил78% написал(а):


> Эта тема посвящена работе с мышцами, связками, сухожилиями.


Я заметила. 
Давно тут живу. 


Михаил78% написал(а):


> Именно в этом контексте доктор и рекомендует свои упражнения, отвечая на конкретные вопросы пациентов, за что ему огромное спасибо.


Согласна. 
И ко многим советам Андрея Иосифовича прислушиваюсь. 


Михаил78% написал(а):


> но это немного не в эту тему.


А вот с этим не соглашусь. С мышцами, связками, сухожилиями можно работать разными способами, и я бы не противопоставляла друг другу ЛФК и цигун, а постаралась бы извлечь из любого обсуждения рациональное зерно.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> @Александр_100, предположим, ЛФК Вам категорически не подходит. А цигун практикуете?


К сожалению нет. Сколько не пробовал не получается. Т.е. тут нужен инструктор. без него не разобраться. Т.е. кое что понятно, но это не йога, далеко не йога, тут все не просто.
Но дело тут не в том. Дело в том, что нужно работать с нужными мышцами, а не ЛФК по бумажке.
А вот это я как раз делаю. Я постоянно экспериментирую с разными упражнениями и даже изобретаю свои или переделываю существующие. И это помогает.
А по бумажке делать то, что атм просто так в слепую, я это проходил - толку ноль.
Да и сейчас уже я знаю где и что мне нужно разрабатывать, где проблемы, почему и т.п. Вопрос больше в том как достать нужные мышцы. 
Например в моем случаи одна из основных проблем в грудном отделе есть межреберные тяжи, наверное есть проблемы с диафрагмой, ну так по ощущениям, но толком не понятно, косые мышцы, ППМ. И вот тут не всегда и не все получается достать. Хочется буквально в узел завязаться, чтобы проработать что-то нужное.


----------



## Kuchirinka (23 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> К сожалению нет. Сколько не пробовал не получается. Т.е. тут нужен инструктор. без него не разобраться.


А рекомендуемый доктором Рудковским журнал "Цигун и жизнь" изучали?


AIR написал(а):


> Настоящий цигун - это те многочисленные и малозаметные на первый взгляд нюансы, которые может показать и рассказать наставник...
> Чтобы получить какую то информацию по цигун, можно почитать журнал "Цигун и спорт" и он же в последующем издании "Цигун и жизнь" 1991 - 2004 годы.. Это совместное издание с китайской ассоциацией цигуна и потому необходимо осмысливать информацию соотносительно современности..


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А рекомендуемый доктором Рудковским журнал "Цигун и жизнь" изучали?


Изучал разумеется. Там вроде все просто с виду. Но вся проблема больше в ощущениях. Т.е. там когда делаешь нужно ощущать определенные мышцы. Я даже делал, но мне кажется я не то делаю.
С йога упражнениями проще, там дыхание и поза, все понятно, вопрос только в том, что не все получается.
А тут это более такая сложная техника на мой взгляд.
Но я ни чуть не сомневаюсь, что если бы попробовать с инструктором и он бы помог понять немного, вникнуть в основной принцип, то пользы тут было бы много.

Я к этому отношусь философски. Я каждый раз придумываю что-то новое или нахожу для себя вот такое именно упражнение, и вроде я его знаю, но почему не делал, оно такое хорошее? Просто любая информация должна быть своевременно выдана. Т.е. если человек не может это понять, значит он просто не готов к этой информации и не надо мучатся.


----------



## Kuchirinka (23 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Изучал разумеется. Там вроде все просто с виду. Но вся проблема больше в ощущениях. Т.е. там когда делаешь нужно ощущать определенные мышцы. Я даже делал, но мне кажется я не то делаю.


Т.е. Вам ни ЛФК, ни цигун не помогают?
А чего ж Вы так безапелляционно спорите с доктором Ступиным, рекомендующим ЛФК, но безоговорочно соглашаетесь с доктором Рудковским, рекомендующим цигун? 

Ни тем, ни другим, ни каким бы то ни было иным видом оздоровительных гимнастик по бумажке заниматься не имеет смысла. Нужно думать и осознавать, что именно происходит с телом во время занятий, а в соответствии с этим и корректировать упражнения.
Тогда и толк будет.


----------



## Михаил78% (23 Ноя 2019)

@Kuchirinka, извините, но Александр_100 не писал, что ему цигун не помогает, он писал, что у него не получается его выполнять.


----------



## Kuchirinka (23 Ноя 2019)

Так, может, и ЛФК у него просто не получается правильно выполнять?

Извините, но я не понимаю этого противопоставления и даже отрицания ЛФК и цигуна только по той причине, что человеку не удаётся с их помощью добиться нужного результата.
Почему не взять лучшее из того и из другого?

Лично по моим наблюдениям, упражнения в этих направлениях дают разного рода работу разным группам мышц, связок и сухожилий, что, в свою очередь, и позволяет, в конечном итоге, изменить прежний двигательный стереотип.


----------



## Стас82 (23 Ноя 2019)

Лично для себя решил, что ЛФК это база, фундамент так сказать. И пару месяцев после обострения делаю и буду делать её родимую. Делаю по доктору Ступину сейчас подострый период, два раза в день 30 мин утром и 1 час вечером, в некоторые упражнения влюбился на всю жизнь. Результат вижу хороший, а от добра добра не ищут как известно. Но это не говорит о том, что я не хочу изучить Цигун или йогу или может вообще в качалку пойду, но после того, как буду выполнять ЛФК для периода ремиссии легко и непринуждённо, а до этого ещё как мне до акробата.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2019)

> Доктор выражает очень часто встречающийся примитивно бытовой взгляд. Разница огромная, особенно в результатах.


Доктор, Вы готовы лечить зубы методиками которым 200 лет и которые были придуманы для людей дугого физиологического склада?
Вы готовы. мир, нет именно поэтому лфк и кинезотерапия в их правильном понимании и правит бал,
А все китайские практики давно пересмотрены с точки зрения современной медицины и переработаны. И те 3 кусочка что делают сейчас, не те, что делали 200 лет назад. ЛФК в китайском костюме.
Но! Я не против 3 кусочков, я против использования ее как метода - панацеи.


> Если инструктор "ни в зуб ногой", то не поможет ни ЛФК, ни цигун.


Так об этом и речь и моя, и Ваша.
Но!
ЛФК лучше и проше объяснить и научиться делать по бумажке, если пациент этого хочет.
3 кусочка интереснее, а ЛФК проще.


> Если пациент сможет разобраться в проблеме самостоятельно,  то эффективность и того и другого сближения и увеличивается на степень вникания.


Так об этом и речь.


> Повторяете часто встречающуюся глупость про какой то "восточный взгляд на жизнь". Никакой восточной философии здесь нет, только глубоко продуманный подход к выполнению упражнений,  работе мышечно-связного аппарата и методологии выполнения этих самых упражнений...
> Я ранее писал о базовых принципах цигуна, но раз даже доктору трудно в них вникнуть , то наверное придется ещё раз подробно описывать эти самые простые и мне кажется весьма понятные принципы.. Мастер класс так сказать


Поверьте в ЛФК методологии гораздо больше. Ею врачи занимались.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Т.е. Вам ни ЛФК, ни цигун не помогают?


Похоже вы тоже ничего не понимаете в Цигуне!
Я поддерживаю доктора Рудковского во всем, потому, что единственный пока тут, который разбирается в проблеме мышц. Цигун это только один из вариантов поддержания здоровья, после лечения!
А вылечить та мышцы можно только специальными упражнениями, а не общими по бумажке.
А в 99% случаев дают общее ЛФК, вы разве не заметили??? Эффективность такого подхода гораздо ниже чем если разбираться с мышцами и делать то, что надо, а не просто так лишь бы как.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Нужно думать и осознавать, что именно происходит с телом во время занятий, а в соответствии с этим и корректировать упражнения.
> Тогда и толк будет.


Ну, а я о чем говорю???? Разве не об этом???
Как корректировать ЛФК?? Вот доктор Рудковский и рассказывать как надо корректировать! Я и поддерживаю его в этом!


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А чего ж Вы так безапелляционно спорите с доктором Ступиным, рекомендующим ЛФК


по бумажки. По этому я и спорю, говорю, что пробовал это все. Вылечиться этим едва ли можно.
Это все так только для поддержания двигательной активности и все. Ничего больше.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Так, может, и ЛФК у него просто не получается правильно выполнять?


Это вы зря, все получается.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Почему не взять лучшее из того и из другого?


Так и надо делать. Берешь придуманные упражнения и переделываешь под себя. Только для этого нужно понять в чем проблема и как с этим работать.
Вот только 90% больных ничего не понимаю и не хотят понимать, они если и делают ЛФК, то просто тупо по картинкам, они даже не понимают какие нужны ощущения в процессе. А это плохо! Всегда желательно нужен тот кто объяснит.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Лично по моим наблюдениям, упражнения в этих направлениях дают разного рода работу разным группам мышц, связок и сухожилий, что, в свою очередь, и позволяет, в конечном итоге, изменить прежний двигательный стереотип.


Не согласен. Тут либо просто повезет, потому, что проблема перекоса не очень сильная и тогда обычные упражнения помогут либо не повезет и человек все это бросит.

Плюс есть еще один очень важный момент. Нужна миопрессура!!
А без нее ни как. Уплотнения в мышцах нужно убирать руками, мячиками, роликами и т.п., если нет под рукой специалиста. Иначе ЛФК не эффективно. Это я на себе проверил. Как только начал три года себя разминать, так дела постепенно пошли в гору. А пока 5 лет просто упражнялся толку было ноль.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЛФК лучше и проше объяснить и научиться делать по бумажке, если пациент этого хочет.


Конечно проще, зачем напрягаться, поставил блокаду, сунул бумажку, взял деньги, следующий заходи! Бизнес, что сказать..........................
А результат такой, что пациент снова придет и все повторим.
Я не согласен с таким подходом лечения. Наверное некоторых пациентов так и надо лечить.
Но я считаю, что в лечении главное научить пациента быть здоровым, а не стимулировать его приходить регулярно на лечение.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поверьте в ЛФК методологии гораздо больше. Ею врачи занимались.


И что???? Мебель тоже делают на фабрике мебельной, вот только она вся для людей 175 см роста, а что делать людям 190 см роста не понятно. Подстраиваться под то, что есть. Печально!
Так и с ЛФК взяли основные проблемы чаще всего встречающиеся и сделали на это ЛФК. Но это не значит, что оно подойдет всем!


----------



## Михаил78% (23 Ноя 2019)

Я так понимаю, что просто у разных докторов разные пациенты. У доктора Ступина, например больные с грыжей, в остром периоде. Таким и блокада нужна и нпвс и лфк нужно, чтобы проблемы с мышцами не появились, для профилактики. У доктора AIRa, пациенты уже со сложившимися, застарелыми проблемами с мышцами и лфк тут уже не обойтись.Поэтому и лечит он другими, своими методами. А мы тут спорим зачем то, что лучше.  И хочу напомнить, что эта тема называется "Как именно работать с мышцами. Советы доктора AIR'a", а в чужой монастырь как говорится...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ...по бумажки. По этому я и спорю, говорю, что пробовал это все. Вылечиться этим едва ли можно.
> Это все так только для поддержания двигательной активности и все. Ничего больше.


А цигун делаете по большой особенно бумажке!?

А мои пациенты с инструктором, у нас не одно, два отделения ЛФК. И все уровни: лечебный, восстановительный и тренировочный. 
И под каждого с учетом его особенностей.

А теперь отгадайте с трех раз, на какой уровень ходят пациенты?
На лечебный, когда боль и сложно ходить и чихать? Себя вспомните. Много могли после операции?

И теперь покажите цигун, где есть разделение на уровни?
Все просто, это просто один уровень,  восстановительный уровень. 
Его можно уменьшить, увеличить, но принцип один.
Как вы думаете, те кто привез эти кусочки ткани в Россию, они изучали их будучи в остром периоде болезни, кривые и больные, или они поехали крепкими и здоровыми поучится чему-то новому?
И наоборот, если бы они приехали с острой болью, кривые и больные их бы сразу повели учиться разминать и разглаживать ткани!?
Есть ответ?

Есть:
Просто для лечения и для тренировок у них используются другие методики (условно - 2 кусочка и 4 кусочка)!
 А запомнили, только 3. И пытаются приспособить их ко всему.
Я два года с китайцами проработал в Ник Ойле,у них все не так просто.

А Вы все про мебель!
А мы про людей.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Согласна, все китайцы кривые, и куски не очень помогают)
Почему именно цигун, можно любые микродвижения, там смысл медленно работать и мышцы чуть чувствовать, это если без ци и если осталось, что чувствовать.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А цигун делаете по большой особенно бумажке!?


Не делаю я цигун, потому что его по бумажке не освоить  сожалению. Нужен инструктор.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А мои пациенты с инструктором, у нас не одно, два отделения ЛФК. И все уровни: лечебный, восстановительный и тренировочный.
> И под каждого с учетом его особенностей.


Поддерживаю! Так и надо!
Только хотелось бы хоть одного вашего инструктора сюда на форум, чтобы он создал тему, снимал выкладывал видео как нужно заниматься обсуждали упражнения. Вот, чего не хватает!
А то про таблетки, уколы, МРТ, КТ все очень подробно всегда. А про ЛФК - так дополнительно, вроде не обязательно, ну вот тут нарисовано посмотрите как так так по картинкам надо делать.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И теперь покажите цигун, где есть разделение на уровни?
> Все просто, это просто один уровень,  восстановительный уровень.
> Его можно уменьшить, увеличить, но принцип один.
> Как вы думаете, те кто привез эти кусочки ткани в Россию, они изучали их будучи в остром периоде болезни, кривые и больные, или они поехали крепкими и здоровыми поучится чему-то новому?
> ...


Цигун это не для острого периода это понятно и так. А вот если начать заниматься тем же цигуном до того как сильно по плохеет, то результат может быть не плохой.
Но на деле все не так происходит. Пациент должен дойти до крайности, до операции прежде чем начнет заниматься чем-то и кстати это не без участия медицины происходит.
Пример. Заболела спина приход в больницу, сделали снимки ничего криминально нет, т.е. проблема мышечная. И что делаю в мед центре???? 
Делают блокаду или еще чего, короче обезболивают и все иди гуляй не болит какое-то время. Это вы считаете правильный подход??? Я считаю нет! Это пациент так вот походит на эти блока и постепенно возможно и до операции дойдет.
А правильно было бы - обезболить, но потом пациенту внушить что это все временно и нужно делать упражнения, проверить у него мышцы как это делает @AIR, нарисовать ему на бумажке его картинку искривления, разучить с ним его конкретное ЛФК, позаниматься с ним в зале, а потом он дома. Психологически настроить пациента, что блокада это - КОСТЫЛИ! Нужно заниматься, заниматься, заниматься, и заниматься.!
И тогда возможно пациент не доведет свою жизнь до острого периода.
А что по факту. А по акту в этих мед центрах даже спортзала нет. Они просто ставят там уколы. Я считаю такие центры надо запретить! Они оказывают медвежью услугу. В мед центре которые называют себя - лечим позвоночник должен быть зал, для ЛФК. Это должно быть правило. А по факту все не так.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы все про мебель!
> А мы про людей.


Так люди гораздо сложнее устроены чем мебель. И тут нельзя их лечить по конвейеру, нужно разбирать с мышцами.

@Доктор Ступин, Ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос??? 
Скажите сколько  к вам приходит людей в % к кого проблемы с позвоночником явно больше мышечная, чем там грыжа или листез и т.п.???? Классически у кого болит спина и снимки ничего шибко криминально не выявляют. Какой %??? И как вы их лечите???


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но! Я не против 3 кусочков, я против использования ее как метода - панацеи.


Их просто нужно использовать до того как острый период настанет. А люди с начало ходят годами блокады делать (спина болит), а потом бац и грыжа, операция, острый период и т.п. Конечно тут уже поздно Цигоном заниматься.
Заниматься нужно профилактикой. До того когда скрутит.


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, Вы готовы лечить зубы методиками которым 200 лет и которые были придуманы для людей дугого физиологического склада?


Ноу комментс!  Некорректный пример...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы готовы. мир, нет именно поэтому лфк и кинезотерапия в их правильном понимании и правит бал,


Ага! Сталкивался с результатами.  Пациенты неоднократно рассказывали , как Кинезиологи основой проблем в организме видят наличие "червей" , "глистов" . Что без из излечивания никаких мышечных проблем не решить..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А все китайские практики давно пересмотрены с точки зрения современной медицины и переработаны


Ну да, совершенно согласен, повсеместно идет примитивизация. Ментальные способности докторов постепенно снижаются, с аналитическими способностями сложности, опора только на развитие медицинской техники.  Итог: ЛФК это примитивная, упрощенная , бездумная форма цигуна..  


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И те 3 кусочка что делают сейчас, не те, что делали 200 лет назад. ЛФК в китайском костюме.


То есть, до китайцев дошла крутость ЛФК  современных российских докторов и они кинулись ею заниматься поголовно


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но! Я не против 3 кусочков, я против использования ее как метода - панацеи


Мне , конечно, неудобно Вас поправлять,  но Вы постоянно пишете о ТРЕХ КУСОЧКАХ парчи.. То есть Вы не только не посмотрели комплекс, а даже и название не прочитали.. Как же тогда можно рассуждать о том, чего даже не "пошшупали"?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 3 кусочка интереснее, а ЛФК проще.


Так "вот где собака порылась"! Совершенно согласен с Вами - ЛФК это простота, ну , примитив Вобщем. . Проще, не всегда лучше,,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поверьте в ЛФК методологии гораздо больше. Ею врачи занимались.


Мощный довод! Уровень современных докторов многих восхищает!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А цигун делаете по большой особенно бумажке!?


Чаще по маленьким роликам из интернета


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А мои пациенты с инструктором, у нас не одно, два отделения ЛФК. И все уровни: лечебный, восстановительный и тренировочный.
> И под каждого с учетом его особенностей.


Совершенно согласен с Александром -  было всем приятно и полезно увидеть здесь тему этих инструкторов, с показом и разъяснением упражнений по уровням и по особенностям. Было бы наглядно и легкопонятно. Но что-то мне говорит, что такой темы мы здесь не увидим..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И теперь покажите цигун, где есть разделение на уровни?
> Все просто, это просто один уровень, восстановительный уровень.
> Его можно уменьшить, увеличить, но принцип один.


Так Вы же цигуном даже не интересовались... Это что то из рассуждений "о вкусе халвы".


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть:
> Просто для лечения и для тренировок у них используются другие методики (условно - 2 кусочка и 4 кусочка)!
> А запомнили, только 3. И пытаются приспособить их ко всему.


М-даа. ..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я два года с китайцами проработал в Ник Ойле,у них все не так просто.


Ник Ойл,  это что с нефтью связанное? Ну да, имеются трудности перевода... Китайцы тоже разные бывают, одни не знают, другие делиться знаниями не хотят..


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Почему именно цигун, можно любые микродвижения, там смысл медленно работать и мышцы чуть чувствовать, это если без ци и если осталось, что чувствовать


Конечно можно, просто я привожу цигун у качестве наиболее подходящего примера. Не надо зацикливаться на "ци" и приплетать "китайскую философию".

Могу же я, черт возьми, активизировать народ!


----------



## Весёлый (24 Ноя 2019)

Очень, конечно, "приятно" читать огромные "портянки" с срачем двух Врачей (именно с большой буквы) , спровоцированном одним, совершенно не имеющем отношения к медицине, но любящем давать другим советы, товарищем.
Андрей Иосифович, Фёдор Петрович, разве Вы этого не видите?
У каждого из Вас есть опыт и методики, практика, знания, которые Вы применяете в лечении. И успешно применяете. 
Люди это знают. И, я уверен, не желают, чтобы Вас разобщали такие споры.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Ноя 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Очень, конечно, "приятно" читать огромные "портянки" с срачем двух Врачей (именно с большой буквы) , спровоцированном одним, совершенно не имеющем отношения к медицине, но любящем давать другим советы, товарищем.
> Андрей Иосифович, Фёдор Петрович, разве Вы этого не видите?
> У каждого из Вас есть опыт и методики, практика, знания, которые Вы применяете в лечении. И успешно применяете.
> Люди это знают. И, я уверен, не желают, чтобы Вас разобщали такие споры.


Вот тоже только хотел про это написать... 
Если два уважаемых врача с большим опытом как жизненным так и врачебным начинают между собой устраивать перепалки то что делать нам, пациентам???
Да, и товарищи кочегары которые подбрасывают уголек в топку, прекращайте.... 
Это не споры и истины из этого не будет....


----------



## tankist (24 Ноя 2019)

Налицо пример успешного троллинга, нуачо, врачи тоже люди.


----------



## Kuchirinka (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Только хотелось бы хоть одного вашего инструктора сюда на форум, чтобы он создал тему, снимал выкладывал видео как нужно заниматься обсуждали упражнения. Вот, чего не хватает!


У меня есть предложение - пусть Александр снимет видео, как он делает упражнения из комплекса ЛФК, выложит его в *своей (!) *теме, а доктор Ступин укажет на его ошибки. 
Если захочет.
Ну, или другие участники форума покритикуют. 
Если захотят.
А эту тему лучше не засорять.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я считаю такие центры надо запретить! Они оказывают медвежью услугу. В мед центре которые называют себя - лечим позвоночник должен быть зал, для ЛФК. Это должно быть правило. А по факту все не так.


А ещё лучше - пусть откроет свой медцентр и устанавливает там свои правила.
А то он очень любит говорить другим, что они должны делать, а сам хочет только пользоваться этим. Причём бесплатно и не выходя из дома.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А цигун практикуете?





Александр_100 написал(а):


> К сожалению нет. Сколько не пробовал не получается. Т.е. тут нужен инструктор. без него не разобраться.


Так, может, попробовать, как доктор AIR, заниматься


AIR написал(а):


> по маленьким роликам из интернета


И снять на видео свои занятия, и выложить здесь (а лучше не здесь, а в *своей (!)* теме), и спросить совета и подсказки?
А не сотрясать впустую воздух?
В смысле, клавиатуру?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Ноя 2019)

Мне просто всегда казалось, что цигун для разминки, а нужно что-то потом посильнее, я его и начала практиковать как разминку суставную, и после работы подходящую, мне и в голову тогда не приходило, что некоторые занимаются зарядкой по 3 часа в день, это уже тогда сразу профессию менять нужно.


----------



## Стас82 (24 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...некоторые занимаются зарядкой по 3 часа в день, это уже тогда сразу профессию менять нужно.


Ну да, сейчас посчитал 3 часа и уходит. 1,5 часа ЛФК (утром 30 мин, вечером 1 час) , утром в кровати 15 мин вошкаюсь, на работе диван поставил и каждый час на 15 мин ложусь, ногами цифры рисую от 0 до 10 и обратно. Это не считая аппликатора перед сном 30 мин и вакуумной банкой жена массирует. Причём ЛФК делаю так, что пот со лба течёт и майка мокрая от пота. Готов почти на все, чтобы больше лёжа не писать в баклажку. Но мне с работой повезло, график не нормированный, у кого с 8 до 17 сложно конечно.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> У меня есть предложение - пусть Александр снимет видео, как он делает упражнения из комплекса ЛФК, выложит его в *своей (!) *теме, а доктор Ступин укажет на его ошибки.
> Если захочет.
> Ну, или другие участники форума покритикуют.


Что бы что-то показывать другим нужно с начало себя вылечить. Самый хороший инструктор, учитель ЛФК это то который сам себя смел вылечить. Я пока до такого уровня еще не дорос. Набираюсь знаний.



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А ещё лучше - пусть откроет свой медцентр и устанавливает там свои правила.
> А то он очень любит говорить другим, что они должны делать, а сам хочет только пользоваться этим. Причём бесплатно и не выходя из дома.


С радостью, хоть работу бы сменил на более подвижную . Только где деньги взять. В современном мире все за деньги делается, все сложно (организация, налоги и т.п.), и там уже никакого эффекта от лечения.



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Так, может, попробовать, как доктор AIR, заниматься


Так я и пробую много чего. Изучаю, анализирую, провожу эксперименты. Даже с той же обувью сколько экспериментов. И многое другое.
Я поддерживаю доктора @AIR, потому, что это хоть какой "луч света в темном царстве".
Он к проблеме подходит грамотно, по сути с точки зрения физики, биомеханики. Я в своем городе сколько не искал подобных людей, инструкторов, все без толку. Все работают по каким-то методикам написанным кем-то и все. Методики разные, но везде они совершенно не учитывают особенности конкретной проблемы. И это плохо! 
А у меня очень пытливый ум и я во всем всегда привык разбираться.



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> И снять на видео свои занятия, и выложить здесь (а лучше не здесь, а в *своей (!)* теме), и спросить совета и подсказки?
> А не сотрясать впустую воздух?
> В смысле, клавиатуру?



Если я в конечно счета разберусь со своей проблемой, то возможно будет, что показать. Но это не все так просто и не скоро и никаких гарантий.
Но надо просто заниматься этим.



AIR написал(а):


> Ноу комментс!
> Ну да, совершенно согласен, повсеместно идет примитивизация. Ментальные способности докторов постепенно снижаются, с аналитическими способностями сложности, опора только на развитие медицинской техники.  Итог: ЛФК это примитивная, упрощенная , бездумная форма цигуна..


Полностью согласен! 
Медицина сейчас больше уповает на технологии. Только вчера по телику смотрел, как врач хирург сидит за компьютером и словно играет в компьютерную игру, а на столе лежит пациент, и операцию делает ему по сути робот, ну руками врача через компьютер дистанционно. Это хорошо! Я только ЗА, то что такой уровень медицины и технологии.
Но проблема в том, что на фоне всего этого _Ментальные способности докторов постепенно снижаются._
И это плохо. Т.к. многие болезни можно вылечить просто работая правильно с нужными мышцами.
Но это никому не надо. Бизнес деньги и никакого лечения.
Одни продают людям лекарства, другие процедуры, что тут скажешь...........................................бедные пациенты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

> ...К сожалению нет. Сколько не пробовал не получается. Т.е. тут нужен инструктор. без него не разобраться.





> ....А рекомендуемый доктором Рудковским журнал "Цигун и жизнь" изучали?


Вот и ответы на все вопросы.
Учимся по журналу и ничего не получается!

Ноги, ноги главные!
Хвост!


----------



## Kuchirinka (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Что бы что-то показывать другим нужно с начало себя вылечить. Самый хороший инструктор, учитель ЛФК это то который сам себя смел вылечить. Я пока до такого уровня еще не дорос. Набираюсь знаний.


Вы не поняли. 
Вам нужно выложить видео не как инструктору ЛФК , а как ученику. И разобрать свои ошибки со специалистом.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Так я и пробую много чего.


Вы не поняли. 
Я предложила заниматься именно цигуном, по маленьким роликам из интернета, как это делает доктор AIR.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я в своем городе сколько не искал подобных людей, инструкторов, все без толку.


Вот и воспользуйтесь для этой цели интернетом!
Вы во всех темах советуете их авторам выложить свои фото и спросить совета у докторов. Ну, так начните с себя!
Выложите на форуме свои видео и примите к сведению рекомендации врачей!

Такой разбор ошибок и другим форумчанам может оказаться полезным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

> Ноу комментс!  Некорректный пример...


Очень корректно, или Кусочки поменялись в зависимости от полученных знаний медицины о человеке.
Или эти знания не нужны? Придумав 3 кусочка, там все предусмотрели на века?
Остеопаты так же не могут на него ответить.


> Ага! Сталкивался с результатами.  Пациенты неоднократно рассказывали , как кинезиологи основой проблем в организме видят наличие "червей" , "глистов" . Что без из излечивания никаких мышечных проблем не решить.


.
Вы путаете кинезиологию диагностическую часть Васильевой, и понятие кинезотерапии, как о лечении движением.


> Ну да, совершенно согласен, повсеместно идет примитивизация. Ментальные способности докторов постепенно снижаются, с аналитическими способностями сложности, опора только на развитие медицинской техники.  Итог: ЛФК это примитивная, упрощенная , бездумная форма цигуна..


Абсолютно наоборот, ЛФК и есть развитие всех народных практик которым сотни лет. Научное объяснение и развитие.


> То есть, до китайцев дошла крутость ЛФК  современных российских докторов и они кинулись ею заниматься поголовно


Опять путаете. Заставить китайца понимать гимнастику не нужно. Путаете профилактику и лечение, когда болит они делают то, что надо.
Они инфаркт иголками не лечат. Или считаете что лечат?


> Мне , конечно, неудобно Вас поправлять,  но Вы постоянно пишете о ТРЕХ КУСОЧКАХ парчи.. То есть Вы не только не посмотрели комплекс, а даже и название не прочитали.. Как же тогда можно рассуждать о том, чего даже не "пошшупали"?


Я рассуждаю о практиках, как бы они не назывались. И называю все методики ЛФК так же одним названием.
Разложите свою методологию по периодам заболевания. Методологию ЛФК я на форуме уже выкладывал, надо еще выложу.


> Так "вот где собака порылась"! Совершенно согласен с Вами - ЛФК это простота, ну , примитив Вобщем. . Проще, не всегда лучше,,


Доктор! Вы о простоте научного направления в медицине?
Или о простоте выполнения упражнений?


> Мощный довод! Уровень современных докторов многих восхищает!


По сравнению с инструкторами восточных практик - восхищает.


> Чаще по маленьким роликам из интернета


А роликов ЛФК там меньше. Или они не такие красочные?


> Совершенно согласен с Александром -  было всем приятно и полезно увидеть здесь тему этих инструкторов, с показом и разъяснением упражнений по уровням и по особенностям. Было бы наглядно и легкопонятно. Но что-то мне говорит, что такой темы мы здесь не увидим..


А инструкторов восточных практик, тут несколько?


> Так Вы же цигуном даже не интересовались... Это что то из рассуждений "о вкусе халвы".


А Вы все знаете про ЛФК.
И сколько методичек написали?
А в моем госпитальном отделении это было при мне и есть сейчас:
в качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики Сейтай и Тайдзю (Высоцкий А.Е., 2007г.) направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (см. Приложение 3). Преимущество этой гимнастики в возможности её выполнения в любых условиях: дома, в командировке, в спортивном зале.

Просто у всего есть свои преимущества и недостатки


> М-даа. ..


Да-да. Именно так. Что показали, то и привезли.
Сейчас еще найду фото зала реабилитации в ведущей клинике Южной Кореи.
И там места на восточные практики нет, постольку это второй уровень, восстановительный.
А для лечебного, лучше занятий ЛФК, да еще и с инструктором, не нашли, и не постеснялись применить европейские технологии.


> Ник Ойл,  это что с нефтью связанное? Ну да, имеются трудности перевода... Китайцы тоже разные бывают, одни не знают, другие делиться знаниями не хотят..


Так не знают, потому и не делятся.
Или Вы считаете каждого их инструктора особенно умным, а нашего поучился у них неделю в Китае - знающим все.


> Могу же я, черт возьми, активизировать народ!


Любое без апелляционное заявление не может не получить соответствующей оценки.

Мамы каждые нужны, мамы каждые нужны!
И каждому подходит свое.


----------



## Victoria ω26 (24 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте.
Сразу оговорюсь, что я не буду ни с кем спорить. Ко всем отношусь с уважением. 
Мне кажется, что есть какое-то взаимное недопонимание что ли. Но мне очень понятно, о чём говорит Александр. Я со своей эпопеей тоже уже много где была. Не буду расписывать, что и как. Грыжа есть небольшая, есть протрузия. Господи...у кого их нет)) 

Дело в мышцах (про себя я это поняла точно). Есть дома и программа ЛФК, составленная мне врачом, который друг детства моего мужа. Человек искренне хотел помочь. Было от этого комплекса лучше или хуже непонятно, но проблема не ушла. 

Также работала с доктором, которого знаю больше 11 лет, но, увы, на этот раз облегчение наступало лишь временно. Сама суть работы - упражнение с нагрузкой на мышцу и её последующим растяжением в расслаблении. Однако, ситуация (в которую я себя загнала сама) зашла далеко, и справиться с проблемой не удалось. Потом была клиника, где занимались работой с миофасциальным синдромом. Было проведено мышечное тестирование, рекомендованы занятия пилатесом с инструктором. Сама суть была в том, чтобы укрепить слабые мышцы. Короче, не помог этот курс. Сейчас понятно почему. Не было избирательности, делался общий комплекс. Ничего не расслаблялось, всё нагружалось. 

Также был курс массажа. Раньше всегда помогало. Но увы не в этот раз.

Потом (уже понимая, что дело в нарушенной биомеханике) рванула в некий центр (наверное не стоит его название сюда писать), который работает по системе Цандера. Там и снимок спины оптическим топографом делают. Спины) А проблема у меня в ноге, ну да ладно. Система - выявить перекос таза и устранить его физрой. Занятия с инструктором индивидуально, он практически не отходит. Сначала было лучше, хотя крепатура жуткая была. Потом стало хуже. Мне было непонятно, почему после такой нагрузки нет растяжки. Наверное потому, что есть массаж, на который и рекомендуется пойти после занятия)) Но нет такого количества денег, чтобы это всё потянуть.

НПВС пила пару раз. Не помогает. Блокады не делала. Я против таблеток там, где можно обойтись. Говорю только про себя. Никого ни к чему не призываю. 

В общем, кто-то хотел помочь, но не знал как. Кто-то и не хотел, просто был сбор денег. Кто-то искренне верит в то, что пропагандирует. 

Короче, долгая статика (рисование и за мольбертом и буквой зю по 3-5 часов регулярно) особенно последние 3 года, сделала своё дело. Сложно выбраться из ситуации. Но хорошо, что есть доктор Рудковский, который для меня тоже стал лучом света во всём этом деле. Цигун я пока не пробовала на себе (так что отчитаться не могу). Но это в планах. Надо разобраться и делать с пониманием. 

И по поводу обуви я тоже теперь заморачиваюсь (как и Александр). Всю дубовую (хотя раньше она не казалась такой), негнущуюся выбросила. И как сидеть отслеживаю, и как спать. Зарабатывается это всё годами. Привычные паттерны движений. А вот разматывать этот клубок (как выразился доктор Рудковский) долго и муторно. Понимание нужно в первую очередь. Понимание. 

Желаю всем здоровья!


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...К сожалению нет. Сколько не пробовал не получается. Т.е. тут нужен инструктор. без него не разобраться.
> ....А рекомендуемый доктором Рудковским журнал "Цигун и жизнь" изучали?
> 
> Вот и ответы на все вопросы.
> ...


Конечно изучал, но это все не так просто.
Была бы возможность, я бы к доктору @AIR съездил. Но пока к сожалению никак.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Вы не поняли.
> Вам нужно выложить видео не как инструктору ЛФК , а как ученику. И разобрать свои ошибки со специалистом.


А смысл? Тут нужна очная встреча, а так это толку скорее всего не будет.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Вы не поняли.
> Я предложила заниматься именно цигуном, по маленьким роликам из интернета, как это делает доктор AIR.


Я думаю, что всему свое время. Пока я по другому занимаюсь.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Вот и воспользуйтесь для этой цели интернетом!
> Вы во всех темах советуете их авторам выложить свои фото и спросить совета у докторов. Ну, так начните с себя!
> Выложите на форуме свои видео и примите к сведению рекомендации врачей!


Это проще делать в личных переписках.

Я только не понимаю почему всех так заклинило на этом цигуне. Вопрос не в цируне, а в том, чтобы разобраться с мышцами.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы все знаете про ЛФК.
> И сколько методичек написали?
> А в моем госпитальном отделении это было при мне и есть сейчас:
> В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики Сейтай и Тайдзю (Высоцкий А.Е., 2007г.) направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (см. Приложение 3). Преимущество этой гимнастики в возможности её выполнения в любых условиях: дома, в командировке, в спортивном зале.


Доктор Ступин - простите но вы не понимаете мне кажется одного главного момента!
Зачем писать методики???? ЗАЧЕМ????
Это опять очередной шаблон. Шаблон работает ПЛОХО для пациента, а хорошо работает для кошелька врача (бизнесмена)! Могут пользоваться любые люди даже не понимающие ничего в мышцах и зарабатывать деньги. И, что хорошего с этого??? Толку от методик??
Вот пример. Там у вас на картинках я вон смотрю весит эта система редкорд с подвешиванием. Ну я ходил на нее. Результат НОЛЬ! Деньги в мусорку! Там обученные мальчики подвешивают тебя делаю все строго по инструкции и шагу в право ни влево. Они совсем ничего не понимаю в мышцах, я с ними общался.
Но деньги получают. Может кому-то это помогает, но далеко не всем.

Не надо писать методики это глупо по сути! Нужно обучать специалистов, которые бы решали самые разные задачи с мышцами. Сколько людей столько проблем. Не идеально одинаковых больных!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Это уже отдельная тема. Разбираться с мышцами – не обсуждается, надо. В этом и состоит работа мануального  терапевта – работать с позвоночником и с мышцами.
В этом состоит смысл работы инструктором лечебной скульптуры – работа с мышцами, и совсем механическим статусом.
Обсуждается: делать всем только цигун и заниматься прочими восточными практиками, или заниматься лечебной физкультурой, частью которых могут быть и восточные практики, адаптированные к современным условиям и современным пониманиям заболеваний позвоночника.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> И по поводу обуви я тоже теперь заморачиваюсь (как и Александр). Всю дубовую (хотя раньше она не казалась такой), негнущуюся выбросила. И как сидеть отслеживаю, и как спать. Зарабатывается это всё годами. Привычные паттерны движений. А вот разматывать этот клубок (как выразился доктор Рудковский) долго и муторно. Понимание нужно в первую очередь. Понимание.
> 
> Желаю всем здоровья!


Подписываюсь под каждым вашим написанным словом в этом сообщении!
У меня все примерно тоже самое. И продолжается это уже 8 лет.

А денег много в мусорку выкинул за это время.
Некоторые программы действительно с начало даже приносят положительный типа эффект, но потом все все равно возвращается.
Доктор @AIR, единственный кто не упирается ни в какой шаблон, а думает головой.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Такой разбор ошибок и другим форумчанам может оказаться полезным.


Вы так считаете? Не знаю. Мне кажется тут люди в основном таблетки, уколы, операции, а ЛФК им не интересно.
А вот злые языки начнут как обычно начнут язвить и качать энергию.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это уже отдельная тема. Разбираться с мышцами – не обсуждается, надо.


Как не обсуждается?? Так мы вроде с этого начинали в прошлой теме. А перешли столкновение ЛФК и цигуна. Зачем спрашивается?


----------



## Kuchirinka (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А смысл? Тут нужна очная встреча, а так это толку скорее всего не будет.


Вы противоречите самому себе.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Только хотелось бы хоть одного вашего инструктора сюда на форум, чтобы он создал тему, снимал выкладывал видео как нужно заниматься обсуждали упражнения. Вот, чего не хватает!


Какой смысл выкладывать здесь видео в исполнении человека, выполняющего упражнения идеально?
Нужно ошибки разбирать! И анализировать конкретные имеющиеся проблемы с мышцами.
Ну, так и выкладывайте своё видео!


----------



## Стас82 (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И продолжается это уже 8 лет.


Жесть конечно, сочувствую, тут наверно уже от психики напрочь нарушенной уже много чего лезет. И тот факт, что методик не один десяток, психике не помогает точно. Схватился за ЛФК, а тут про Цигун пишут, схватился за Цигун, опа, про кинезиотерапию начитался, тут прочитал про мануальщиков, там про миопрессуру, башка взорвётся. А тут соседа встретил, он ваще вниз башкой повисел и все прошло), слишком много информации вредит, как мне кажется, надо брать основу и отрабатывать её на 140% я выбрал ЛФК, дальше видно будет, но резину сегодня сам поменял, долго и трудно, но поменял. Меньше месяца назад с кровати не вставал.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Victoria ω26, @Доктор Ступин, @Kuchirinka,
Вот пример если позволите! Раз уж тему читают люди, напишу, хотя уже где-то писал, но тогда это по моему мало кто прочитал.
Обувь!
На картинах представлено два вида обуви, резиновые тапочки которые в трубочку сворачиваются если их свернуть и осенние-зимние ботинки.

Сажусь в автомобиль - функарго. Еду расстояние 90 км по трассе, на это уходит 1,5 часа. Все это время я сижу за рулем без перерывов. По ходу езду постепенно чувствую как нарастает напряжение в ногах особенно в левой. Когда доезжаю до места выхожу и ощущаю, что часть в основном левой стопы занемела и когда я выхожу из машины, то начинается такой болючий прострел по ходу нерва от ягодицы в стопу.
Походил, размялся, как обычно острота спала.

Еду назад. Одеваю тапочки. Также проезжаю тоже расстояние, примерно тоже затраченное время.
Напряжения почти нет. Когда приезжаю на место выхожу из машины, ощущаю дискомфорт, тяжесть и многое другое. Но режущего прострела НЕТ!

Внимание вопрос? Какие шаблонные методики смогут объяснить данное явление??
То что я описал выше я проверяю и подтверждаю уже 2 года по сути.
Если это пойти и рассказать в больнице, то меня просто отправят к психиатру. Только тот тоже не вылечит, толку.

А ответ на этот вопрос есть. Это все мышцы. Кажется какая ерунда. Но обувь с жесткой подошвой каким-то образом нагружает мышцы стопы и все это по цепочке активирует проблему в ягодице или пояснице.

И какая шаблонная методика поможет это вылечить?? Как разобраться?
По этому я и говорю проблема с мышцами это очень сложно! И шаблонные методики здесь врят ли принесут много пользы. Нужно разбираться что и как работает.
И у разных больных есть свои разные такие проблемы. Просто за частую они не пытаются разговаривать со своим телом и пытаться увидеть эту проблему.


----------



## Victoria ω26 (24 Ноя 2019)

> Доктор @AIR, единственный кто не упирается ни в какой шаблон, а думает головой.


Согласна полностью.
А каждый слышит только то, что он хочет слышать) Мне и мой доктор ещё 11 лет назад о мышцах и их расслаблении рассказывал. Я слушала, но не слышала. Тогда не было острой ситуации. А когда она возникла, то пришлось уже разобраться в вопросе. Думать головой.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Жесть конечно, сочувствую, тут наверно уже от психики напрочь нарушенной уже много чего лезет. И тот факт, что методик не один десяток, психике не помогает точно. Схватился за ЛФК, а тут про Цигун пишут, схватился за Цигун, опа, про кинезиотерапию начитался, тут прочитал про мануальщиков, там про миопрессуру, башка взорвётся. А тут соседа встретил, он ваще вниз башкой повисел и все прошло), слишком много информации вредит, как мне кажется, надо брать основу и отрабатывать её на 140% я выбрал ЛФК, дальше видно будет, но резину сегодня сам поменял, долго и трудно, но поменял. Меньше месяца назад с кровати не вставал.


Я за 8 лет то впадал почти в лежачее положение, то вытаскивал себя из него. В этом году летом на гору ходил - 1000 м в верх и 30 км в день пешком. Чувствовал себя почти здоровым. Правда это было примерно 2 мес (здоровья). А сейчас зима и опять все разваливается. 
Мышцы это очень очень все не просто. Все гораздо сложнее чем моет показаться.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Какой смысл выкладывать здесь видео в исполнении человека, выполняющего упражнения идеально?
> Нужно ошибки разбирать! И анализировать конкретные имеющиеся проблемы с мышцами.
> Ну, так и выкладывайте своё видео!


А доктор @AIR, всегда говорит - без ручного осмотра какие там упражнения можно дать?? Да ни как какие по сути.
Над каким ошибками работать??? Работать над техникой выполнения упражнений?? Только такие ошибки можно будет разбирать.
Только в этом нет никакого смысла. Потому, что многие упражнения я уже давным давно делаю на свой собственный лад. Я и сам упражнения придумываю.

Вы просто не представляете что такое у меня ЛФК.
Я сижу дома работаю. У меня есть такая возможность работать дома.
Вот к примеру я сижу 40 мин. Ощущаю например где-то начало что-то тянуть или простреливать. Пошел лег на коврик, что-то потянул или сделал еще какое-то упражнение, что бы это расслабить. И так весь день. Я редко делаю ЛФК как комплекс.
Зато я целый день занимаюсь корректировкой своих мышц. Понимаете?? Я иначе не могу работать.
И что я должен выкладывать. Отдельные отрывки??

Есть конкретный прострел в конкретную пятку, как его снять прямо сейчас упражнениями  чтобы продолжить работу???

90% людей побегут блокаду делать!  Я делаю это на коврике! Как вам такое ЛФК???
А вы тут рассказываете мне про шаблоны. Какие шаблоны. Толку от них.


----------



## Victoria ω26 (24 Ноя 2019)

Да. От обуви очень много зависит. Жёсткая очень нагружает, она просто не даёт анатомически правильно наступать. И дальше всё вверх идёт по ноге и в область таза. А сколько таких шагов (в непоймикакой обуви) в день мы все делаем... Я очень много хожу. 

Те ботинки, кроссовки, которые можно пальчиком в трубочку свернуть, годятся. Только попробуй купи, найди на зиму особенно. Сейчас купила подростковые в экко. Единственные гнущиеся. Внешне непривлекательные, но мне совершенно всё равно. Мне удобно. 

Шлёпанцы, сланцы вообще убийцы стопы, что для меня было откровением. Ведь никто не задумывается о том, что когда в сланцах идёшь, то невольно пальцами держишь эту обувь на ноге. А ведь любимая моя обувь была, даже домашние тапочки были сланцы. В какой-то очередной приезд мой доктор сказал - взяла и выбросила это всё. Хожу босиком дома. Про каблуки смешно говорить, не ношу их лет десять. 

Да. Почему-то многим кажется, что ерунда всё это...мышцы. Но это совершенно не так. Требует вдумчивости.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> Шлёпанцы, сланцы вообще убийцы стопы, что для меня было откровением. Ведь никто не задумывается о том, что когда в сланцах идёшь, то невольно пальцами держишь эту обувь на ноге. А ведь любимая моя обувь была, даже домашние тапочки были сланцы. В какой-то очередной приезд мой доктор сказал - взяла и выбросила это всё. Хожу босиком дома. Про каблуки смешно говорить, не ношу их лет десять.


Правильно подметили про сланцы. Я тоже в них ходил всю жизнь, а они очень вредные, да там пальцы нагружаются за счет того, что держат саму обувь.
А вы пойдите поговорите с неврологом про то, что в сланцах ходить вредно. Она там сама ходит на длинных каблуках в поликлинике и не поймет вас о чем это вы там говорите, может вас к психиатру показать девушка................. 
По этому вы молодец, я столько времени тут сижу на этом форуме и первый раз встречаю понимающего человека. Я даже не надеялся уже!


----------



## Стас82 (24 Ноя 2019)

Стопы я сейчас обычным массажером разрабатываю (массажёр, где крутятся две пары гладких полусфер), после первого раза обалдел-между пяткой и буграми у пальцев ног начал прорабатывать-ощущения непередаваемые, как будто ВАЗ 2101 заводить начал, 1971 года выпуска,который в гараже стоял с того же года. На следующий день было больно коснуться этого места. Через три дня опять, так и разработал ступни. Кстати многие пишут о том, что на море и не вспоминают о спине, не в горячем ли песке или гальке дело? В ступнях у нас костей больше, чем в остальном теле (но это не точно))


----------



## Victoria ω26 (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Правильно подметили про сланцы. Я тоже в них ходил всю жизнь, а они очень вредные, да там пальцы нагружаются за счет того, что держат саму обувь.
> А вы пойдите поговорите с неврологом про то, что в сланцах ходить вредно. Она там сама ходит на длинных каблуках в поликлинике и не поймет вас о чем это вы там говорите, может вас к психиатру показать девушка.................
> По этому вы молодец, я столько времени тут сижу на этом форуме и первый раз встречаю понимающего человека. Я даже не надеялся уже!


Да мало кто вникает. Просто как апельсин (а зачем это "просто" кому-то), но люди даже не задумываются, что натягивают на ноги. 
А так и было)) Невролог в центре Дикуля на таких ходулях скачет) И думаю, что если бы беседа зашла про обувь, то именно к психиатру она бы меня и отправила) Я больше туда не возвращалась. Их программу для себя отмела сразу. Забрала МРТ и на выход


Стас82 написал(а):


> Кстати многие пишут о том, что на море и не вспоминают о спине, не в горячем ли песке или гальке дело? В ступнях у нас костей больше, чем в остальном теле (но это не точно))


Ещё и в отвлечении внимания от проблемы. Отпуск, релакс, серотонин)) Голова переключается однозначно. 
Но галька и песок тоже делают своё дело. Причём (по крайней мере у меня) поначалу больно по гальке ходить, а потом привыкаешь, и стопам прекрасно. И даже кажется, что нога на полразмера больше стала. И вроде как имеющаяся обувь мала. Ничего удивительного, просто в обуви (особенно жесткой и неудобной) стопа не пойми как зажата.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Стопы я сейчас обычным массажером разрабатываю (массажёр, где крутятся две пары гладких полусфер), после первого раза обалдел-между пяткой и буграми у пальцев ног начал прорабатывать-ощущения непередаваемые, как будто ВАЗ 2101 заводить начал, 1971 года выпуска,который в гараже стоял с того же года. На следующий день было больно коснуться этого места. Через три дня опять, так и разработал ступни. Кстати многие пишут о том, что на море и не вспоминают о спине, не в горячем ли песке или гальке дело? В ступнях у нас костей больше, чем в остальном теле (но это не точно))


Правильно делаете. Я ступни свои уже разработал. Мячиком и речными камушками, я тут писал одно время. Но меня мне кажется так и не поняли многие. А  меня был эксперимент я 1,5 мес. на дачи жил и ходил по речным камушкам каждый день почти. Дошел до такого уровня, когда я ходил по камням не смотря вниз куда ступает нога.
Море помогает не только горячим песком и галькой. Тут еще дело во влажности воздуха я считаю. Во всяком случаи, я уже тоже не один эксперимент провел. У меня худое, сухое тело высокого рота. Воды мало, она не держится. Во влажном воздухе я себя лучше чувствую. Я буквально создавал в квартире разную влажность от 40% до 80%, все это замерял прибором и делал разные упражнения. Так вот чем влажнее воздух тем мышцы работаю по разному. Во влажном воздухе ЛФК идет совсем по другому и эффект другой. Так что я вообще не понимаю о какой шаблонной методике может идти речь??? Влажность воздуха кто нибудь пробовал менять и учитывать 
Да со стороны скажу я тут дурью маюсь. Но какие есть варианты если не получается вылечится, лежать и плакать??? Ну это не по мне! Я чувствую мне надо жить в Сочи, но нет к сожалению возможности.



Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> Д
> А так и было)) Невролог в центре Дикуля на таких ходулях скачет) И думаю, что если бы беседа зашла про обувь, то именно к психиатру она бы меня и отправила) Я больше туда не возвращалась. Их программу для себя отмела сразу. Забрала МРТ и на выход


И правильно! Поддерживаю!



Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> Ещё и в отвлечении внимания от проблемы. Отпуск, релакс, серотонин)) Голова переключается однозначно.
> Но галька и песок тоже делают своё дело. Причём (по крайней мере у меня) поначалу больно по гальке ходить, а потом привыкаешь, и стопам прекрасно. И даже кажется, что нога на полразмера больше стала. И вроде как имеющаяся обувь мала. Ничего удивительного, просто в обуви (особенно жесткой и неудобной) стопа не пойми как зажата.


Да все правильно это работает, когда отдых и ты не напрягаешься, то все по другому в организме работает и ЛФК идет по другому. А когда работа-дом-зима бесконечная и так по кругу, психика немного начинает барахлить.

@Victoria ω26, Еще хочу вот чем поделить. Кроме как вы наверное никто не поймет. Это по типу обуви, но другое.
Я заметил, что когда я начинаю активно с кем-то беседовать, как бы рассказывать, что-то человеку по телефону или в живую, то начинает тоже стрелять в ногу. Я стал изучать почему так? И нашел такой момент как дыхание. При разговоре дыхание по другому, я как бы напрягаю там изнутри тело, что ли, чтобы вытолкнуть речь - в районе диафрагмы или там где косые мышцы, я до конца не понимаю и это дает прострел в стопу. А если разговаривать по другому - более односложно, более спокойно, по другому дышать что ли, то прострела не происходит. 
Это по сути точно психушка , с точки зрения обычных людей.
Но оно есть и я нормально это все оцениваю, просто я ощущаю какие мышцы и где напрягаются и делаю для сея заметки. 
А люди они просто не ничего не видят у себя.


----------



## Victoria ω26 (24 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я заметил, что когда я начинаю активно с кем-то беседовать, как бы рассказывать, что-то человеку по телефону или в живую, то начинает тоже стрелять в ногу. Я стал изучать почему так? И нашел такой момент как дыхание. При разговоре дыхание по другому, я как бы напрягаю там изнутри тело, что ли, чтобы вытолкнуть речь - в районе диафрагмы или там где косые мышцы, я до конца не понимаю и это дает прострел в стопу. А если разговаривать по другому - более односложно, более спокойно, по другому дышать что ли, то прострела не происходит.
> Это по сути точно психушка , с точки зрения обычных людей.
> Но оно есть и я нормально это все оцениваю, просто я ощущаю какие мышцы и где напрягаются и делаю для сея заметки.
> А люди они просто не ничего не видят у себя.



Вполне понятно. Так устроена нервная система. У меня конкретно есть повышенная восприимчивость и возбудимость. Знаю это про себя. Мой врач говорил, что не надо на стресс всем телом реагировать. Я раньше не понимала, что он имеет в виду. Сейчас всё понятно. Мышечные спазмы провоцируются нашими реакциями тоже. В неприятном разговоре, в споре у меня тоже может подстрельнуть. По поводу восприимчивости, мы же все разные. Да, действительно, многие у себя много что не замечают, не видят. Другое восприятие жизни, другие реакции.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Ноя 2019)

@Victoria ω26,  какими упражнениями Вы себе все расслабили? Можно с указанием упражнения для острого периода, особенно из любимых.
Пока ситуация строго наоборот.
Если Вы столько по времени занимаетесь, я имею ввиду 3 часа, какой результат?не может в этом случае ничего расслабиться, по моему.
@Александр_100,  может не от тапочек, поворот головы в другую сторону, когда ехали назад, нет прострела.
Вопрос в следующем, чтобы не делать бездумно, что нужно добиться от ЛФК?
Наростить корсет вряд ли получиться, сколько по времени должен занимать комплекс, я не думаю, что его нужно выполнять часами, так любая нервная система не выдержит.
И можно его использовать при наличии сколиоза?


----------



## AIR (24 Ноя 2019)

Мне кажется, что мы несколько ушли от частного к общему и у нас вместо разбора конкретных проблем, получаются какие-то общие, расплывчатые и многословные рассуждения. Я как то писал ранее, что предлагаю для выполнения комплексы цигун потому, что считаю их наиболее близкими мне по пониманию и методологии выполнения упражнений, не более того..  Конечно,  есть ко мне вопросы: " если ты такой умный, то почему не издал свою методичку? " . Я много лет весь рабочий день занимаюсь с пациентами, а выходные работой по хозяйству, строительством . Я до сих пор не могу взять в толк, зачем тратил время на написание диссертации.. Будем переходить на личности - то , что я пишу и предлагаю, в большинстве своём мои наработки за последние 30 лет работы с пациентами разнообразной "мануальной" патологии... Поэтому с сих пор все претензии только ко мне и оставляем многострадальный цигун в стороне.. 
В чем я вижу недостатки ЛФК , исходя из выше выложенной методички. Много рассказывается о полезном действии ЛФК и общие рекомендации. .  Я попытаюсь ещё раз раскрыть тему предметно, конкретно, акцентированно и с минимумом болтологии. 
Начнем опять с "исходников"... Обратил давно внимание, что пациенты в подавляющем большинстве случаев жалуются на боли в сухожильно-мышечной части мышц,  месте прикрепления. . Иногда даже в месте прикрепления к кости пальпируются узлы "бугорки" в сухожилиях, а очень часто плотная отечность их и меньшая окружающих тканей. Соответственно,  я сделал вывод, что максимальная механическая нагрузка приходится именно на эти участки, здесь происходит микротравматизация , нарушение микроциркуляции,  ухудшение оттока. Исходя из этого,  наша цель - улучшение местной микроциркуляции с усилением оттока, снятие мышечного спазма, напряжения , если оно имеется в прилегающих участках. Восстановление физиологических параметров максимально физиологическими, щадящими методами, предполагает в итоге и снятие болевого синдрома, улучшение самочувствия.
Итоговое моё мнение - основная точка приложения нашей работы, это сухожильно-мышечна часть мышц. Есть конечно и "подзаконные акты" , но об этом "по ходу тела"..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

В этом и вся разница.
Большая часть пациентов на приеме - пациенты с острой болью, с криком при чихе и кривизной защитной анталгической. 
Хроническая травматизация сухожильно -мышечного аппарата либо еще не наступила, либо ушла на второй план от острой боли. И действия 
И разница в постановке задач возможна только в поэтапном развитии физической реабилитации.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Ноя 2019)

Ладно, спрошу в этой теме, какие упражнения могут помочь при спазме лестничных мышц, ну и малой грудной, если подъём рук как раз этот спазм и провоцирует,  как работать именно с этими мышцами?
Ещё это так называемый синдром компьютерной мыши, левая больше, чем правая.
Ведь у многих есть эти проблемы, что при этом расслабляем, что нет, какими упражнениями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2019)

Для начала наберите в поиске:
ПИР передней лестничной и надостной мышцы


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> Мой врач говорил, что не надо на стресс всем телом реагировать.


Вот это очень правильно! Согласен!
У меня тоже есть повышенная возбудимость. Я как-то сказал одному массажисту про такую проблему, а он мене, что у тебя при разговоре слишком много мышц включается в работу


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Victoria ω26,
> @Александр_100,  может не от тапочек, поворот головы в другую сторону, когда
> ехали назад, нет прострела.


Нет от обуви, я проверял это много раз и разные дороги и направления и т.п. Именно снимаешь обувь в носках или одеваешь такие тапочки, которые не деформируют стопу и тогда прострел снижается. Именно напряжение от стопы.
Для меня ЛФК в последнее время это больше корректировка мышечная.
Это смесь массаж и упражнений. Т.е. я обязательно давлю то мячиком, то руками, потом то растягиваю, то прорабатываю. Вырабатываю постоянно для себя оптимальный вариант, которой бы продлял возможность работать.
А просто ЛФК комплексы? Да я их перепробовал за 8 лет такое количество. Проблема в том, что там половину не нужных для меня упражнений. По этому с них по сути всегда обострение только, чаще всего.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ладно, спрошу в этой теме, какие упражнения могут помочь при спазме лестничных мышц, ну и малой грудной, если поём рук как раз этот спазм и провоцирует,  как работать именно с этими мышцами?
> Ещё это так называемый синдром компьютерной мыши, левая больше, чем правая.
> Ведь у многих есть эти проблемы, что при этом расслаблям, что нет, какими упражнениями?


Я тут не давно для грудных мышц открыл для себя круг здоровья - вращающая платформа, становишь и крутишься на ней.
А шею - лежа руками сделать миопрессуру, подавить напряженные места, а потом растянуть.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хроническая травматизация сухожильно -мышечного аппарата либо еще не наступила, либо ушла на второй план от острой боли.


Как не наступила??? А почему тогда болит?
Понимаете о чем говорит доктор @AIR, я проверяю постоянно на себе близких людях.
У меня дочь - 12 лет. Не давно в спортзал ее все таки организовал ходить, а иначе она совсем только сидеть и будет целыми днями. В спортзал без фанатизма. Типа ЛФК. У нее проблем нет ей можно общие упражнения.
Началась нагрузка и проблемы вскрылись. Она рассказывает, где какие мышцы заболели и т.п.
Я это все прощупываю и как вы думаете какие выводы делаю??

А проблемы с мышцами уже есть и на ногах и в грудном отделе в спине. Щупаешь давишь, а там все те же уплотнения, что и у меня, только масштаб по меньше.



AIR написал(а):


> Обратил давно внимание, что пациенты в подавляющем большинстве случаев жалуются на боли в сухожильно-мышечной части мышц,  месте прикрепления. . Иногда даже в месте прикрепления к кости пальпируются узлы "бугорки" в сухожилиях, а очень часто плотная отечность их и меньшая окружающих тканей.


И правильно говорит @AIR. Да именно проблемы именно в креплениях. Т.е. не в середине мышцы, а там где она крепится к суставу. На коленках, вдоль позвоночника и т.п.

_@Доктор Ступин, Хроническая травматизация сухожильно -мышечного аппарата либо еще не наступила, либо ушла на второй план от острой боли. _
12 лет ребенок - проблемы только начинаются. Это видно и я это уже научился руками чувствовать.
И даже расслаблять. нахожу и давлю, пока боль не пройдет и ей помогает. Понимаете?

А в 30 лет пациент приползает  к вам с болью, получается у него там уже хроническая травматизация сухожильно -мышечного аппарата уже такой запущенной стадии, вот все и болит. Биомеханика кривая, отдельные мышцы и связки перегружены и т.п.
А вы говорите еще не наступила??? Не понимаю. Да она уже состоялась "100 раз давным давно".
То что мы видим на МРТ это отчасти проблемы с мышцами и связками привели к разрушению позвоночника.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Началась нагрузка и проблемы вскрылись. Она рассказывает, где какие мышцы заболели и т.п.
> Я это все прощупываю и как вы думаете какие выводы делаю??


Мышцы заболели с непривычки от тренировки, а не из за того что у нее уже какие то проблемы в 12 лет))) вы попробуйте отжаться большое количество раз 3 подхода и на следующий день и последующие 2 будете умирать от боли в грудных. Может вы и стараетесь разбираться в проблемах, но делаете из этого какую то непонятную кашу и навязываете свое мнение всему форуму.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Мышцы заболели с непривычки от тренировки, а не из за того что у нее уже какие то проблемы в 12 лет))) вы попробуйте отжаться большое количество раз 3 подхода и на следующий день и последующие 2 будете умирать от боли в грудных. Может вы и стараетесь разбираться в проблемах, но делаете из этого какую то непонятную кашу и навязываете свое мнение всему форуму


Это вы так говорите, потому, что не умеете определять в мышцах уплотнения.
Боль в мышцах от тренировки и боль от тяжей и или ТТ точек, как кому понятнее - это разные вещи.
Я умею отличаю уже за столько времени.
У нее есть сколиоз небольшой. Отсюда уже есть нарушение - перегрузка отдельных мышц.
Да и доктор @AIR, не раз писал, что все начинается с детства - вы просто плохо читали его темы.
А отжиматься они там не отжимаются. Там по сути ЛФК, без какой-то там нагрузки. Осевой нагрузки нет.

А все проблемы которые есть они четко идут согласно искривлению позвоночника.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> но делаете из этого какую то непонятную кашу и навязываете свое мнение всему форуму


А в чем проблема не понимаю? Наоборот хочется разобраться по больше. Что в этом плохого, на то он и форум.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100, за полтора года проведенных тут я общаюсь с некоторыми людьми которые после первых серьезных обострений довольствуются ЛФК "по бумажке!" и у них все хорошо, кто то вообще ничего не делает и раз в пол года-год проходит курс массажей, такие люди тоже не редкость! Я занимаюсь в зале со штангами и гантелями, а по вашему наверное больше 1кг не должен брать в руки. Вы слишком зациклены на этом и яростно пытаетесь доказать что все общие методы никому не помогут 1000% потому что вам они не помогли и вы все это проходили уже очень много раз! Только вот сами 8 лет стоите на месте. Каждый человек индивидуален и то что не помогло вам в большей вероятности поможет ему, как и многим остальным.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> За полтора года проверенных тут я общаюсь с некоторыми людьми которые после первых серьезных обострений довольствуются ЛФК "по бумажке!" и у них все хорошо, кто то вобще ничего не делает и раз в пол года-год проходит курс массажей, такие люди тоже не редкость! Я занимаюсь в зале со штангами и гантелями.


Так и хорошо, что помогло, я тоже с такими людьми общался.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> Вы слишком зацикленны на этом и яростно пытаетесь доказать что все общие методы никому не помогут 1000% потому что вам они не помогли и вы все это проходили уже очень много раз!


Вы знаете как вылечиться расскажите может я чего не знаю.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> Только вот сами 8 лет стоите на месте.


Это вы зря так. Прогресс есть.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> Каждый человек индивидуален и то что не помогло вам в большей вероятности поможет ему, как и многим остальным.


Все правильно. А вы можете объяснить причину, почему так происходит??? ФИЗИКУ! Механизм, почему одним помогает, а другим нет???
А я частично могу. Даже хотя бы взять тот момент, что мышцы у всех разные.

Зачем вам тогда эта тема, если биомеханика вас не интересует? Все работает и так само собой по сути.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Так и хорошо, что помогло, я тоже с такими людьми общался.
> 
> Вы знаете как вылечиться расскажите может я чего не знаю.


Не поверите, ЛФК и массажи, но не думаю что я редкий счастливчик коих тут много. А снять обострение полтора года назад помогла та самая "злосчастная блокада"!

А по вашему мнению и опыту я должен был смириться что проблема очень сложная и до конца "по сути" не лечится, и плюнуть на все бумажки с ЛФК, массажи и т.д и смириться, либо искать специалиста которых "по сути" не существует.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

Я делал и ЛФК и массажи и мануалы и тренировки с инструкторами, за 8 лет перепробовал много чего.
Но в корне болячку победить не получается.
Я подозреваю, что просто у вас проблема была - не очень серьезная, раз просто так помогла какая-то блокада (тему свои дадите почитать, снимки посмотреть???? Или вы не создавали ее?). Да и молодость играет свою роль. У меня в 27-28 лет ничего еще не болело, во всяком случаи я не ощущал проблем особых.



Алексей38 написал(а):


> А по вашему мнению и опыту я должен был смириться что проблема очень сложная и до конца


Я такого не говорил??? С чего вы взяли?? Где такая раза из моих слов????
Наоборот я не смотря на то что очень долго не получается справится с проблемой, не бросаю все и не мирюсь, а пытаюсь докопаться до истины.



Алексей38 написал(а):


> А с чего вы взяли что они ему не помогают? Вы в каждой теме новым пользователям тыкаете про фиброзы, триггеры, смеётесь над ЛФК по бумажке, блокадами и тд, вводите людей в заблуждение, потому что стандартное лечение помогает большинству!


Кому???
Кому-то помогает стандартное лечение, кому везет, кому-то нет.
Никого я не ввожу в заблуждение. Человек сам в праве решать как ему лечится.
насчет большинства это вопрос открытый.

Вы просто так и не ответили на самый главный вопрос??? Что делать тем кто перепробовал массу всего и толку нет или он есть, но нормальной жизни нет??? Что делать??

@Алексей38, А второй вопрос вы не задумывались почему так происходит. Как я говорю ФИЗИКА???
Один мучается, другой бегает, хотя оба кривые.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я делал и ЛФК и массажи и мануалы и тренировки с инструкторами, за 8 лет перепробовал много чего.
> Но в корне болячку победить не получается.
> Я подозреваю, что просто у вас проблема была - не очень серьезная, раз просто так помогла какая-то блокада (тему свои дадите почитать, снимки посмотреть???? Или вы не создавали ее?). Да и молодость играет свою роль. У меня в 27-28 лет ничего еще не болело, во всяком случаи я не ощущал проблем особых.


Пожалуйста, моя тема
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28410/
Грыжа 13мм и паралич стопы, думаю это не лёгкая степень.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

А что по вашему человек должен делать если все способы типа по бумажки не помогают??? Только копать дальше, я это и делаю! В чем проблема??


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А что по вашему человек должен делать если все способы типа по бумажки не помогают??? Только копать дальше, я это и делаю! В чем проблема??


А с чего вы взяли что они ему не помогают? Вы в каждой теме новым пользователям тыкаете про фиброзы, триггеры, смеётесь над ЛФК по бумажке, блокадами и тд, вводите людей в заблуждение, потому что стандартное лечение помогает большинству!


----------



## Victoria ω26 (25 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Victoria ω26,  какими упражнениями Вы себе все расслабили? Можно с указанием упражнения для острого периода, особенно из любимых.
> Пока ситуация строго наоборот.
> Если Вы столько по времени занимаетесь, я имею ввиду 3 часа, какой результат?не может в этом случае ничего расслабиться, по моему.
> 
> Ко мне относится вероятно только первый вопрос. По 3 часа ничего не делаю, кто-то другой об этом обмолвился. Я занимаюсь миопрессурой.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Кому???
> Кому-то помогает стандартное лечение, кому везет, кому-то нет.
> Никого я не ввожу в заблуждение. Человек сам в праве решать как ему лечится.
> насчет большинства это вопрос открытый.
> ...


Стандартное лечение помогает большинству, кто то вобще не делает ни ЛФК и ничего другого и живёт счастливо после обострения.
Мне кажется что вы слишком зациклены на своей проблеме и уже не можете без нее жить, вам постоянно надо копаться и копаться в ней, поэтому и не выздоравливаете. Это лишь мое мнение со стороны.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2019)

@Алексей38, Проблемы с мышцами есть у всех и у вас тоже есть. Просто вам везет, что там где защемляло оно расслабилось, и те проблемы которые есть в мышцах они ничего не зажимают или если что-то болит не сильно то и зажимают не сильно.
Если начать изучать анатомию, то там много чего можно узнать.
Могу привести один пример.
Нерв пересекающийся с грушевидной мышцей у разных людей может проходить в разных местах. Самое не благоприятное, это когда он проходит между мышцей и тазовой костью.
Но бывают варианты когда он проходит в самой мышце например и тогда его зажатие при проблемах гораздо менее ощущается.
Нет одинаковых людей даже в плане анатомии.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> Стандартное лечение помогает большинству, кто то вобще не делает ни ЛФК и ничего другого и живёт счастливо после обострения.
> Мне кажется что вы слишком зациклены на своей проблеме и уже не можете без нее жить, вам постоянно надо копаться и копаться в ней, поэтому и не выздоравливаете. Это лишь мое мнение со стороны.


Я из 8 лет с 2011г по 2016г. особо не копал, тоже была проблема. Но я делал все общее и не парился.
И чем все закончилось?? Никак не выздоровлением. Динамика была по сути только отрицательная. Кончилось работой лежа 4 мес - головокружением таким, что и на улицу не ходил. Причем что в шее, даже протрузий нет. 
Там же не только поясница, там еще шея. У людей в основном проблема за частую либо там либо там, а у меня и там и там.

И только когда я стал копать последние годы, и делать так как AIR, говорит, я стал себя вытаскивать с ново в рабочее состояние. Копание оно от безисходности.
Даже если оно дает определенную зацикленность. А что делать?? Все просить?? Проходили уже.
А так я себя потихоньку вытаскиваю, могу работать.
Просто многие люди кому плохо тоже они не пишут тут, никто и не знает, что у ни лечение не помогло. А я просто все тут пишу в открытую, вот поэтому всем и кажется всякое...........................

@Victoria ω26, Вот пожалуйста пример - все тоже самое. Тоже также ищет человек. И очень много общих точек соприкосновения.
Просто нужно искать.


----------



## Victoria ω26 (25 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100 Я Вас понимаю. Все ваши копания и зацикленность. Но не всем удастся донести информацию...Очень сочувствую, что вопрос этот длится уже 8 лет. Просто у разных людей разное отношение. 

С молодым инструктором общалась (года 23) в центре, работающему по Цандеру...он мне говорит, да нерв наверное зажимается у Вас какой-то, у меня (это он про себя) тоже такое было. И в руке и в ноге. Я не стала говорить, но про себя конечно удивилась. У меня ничего не зажимало, не болело, я вообще знать не знала, какие там где нервы, мышцы и что к чему в его возрасте. Не болело ничего. На каблуках работала по 12 часов в день, и всё как-то там функционировало, мне и думать об этом было незачем. 

И только сейчас пришлось задуматься и вникнуть. Только мне не 23, а уже за 40. Возникла проблема (не из воздуха конечно, ведь сколько можно было испытывать судьбу), она очень отражается на качестве жизни. Я не готова смириться, поэтому ищу пути решения. И понимаю, что и Вы ищете. Но надо признать конечно один момент -  многие как данность принимают, что здесь ломит, там затекает, ещё где-то стреляет. Тут перетрудился, там возраст вон уже, у кого-то травма была и на неё грешит. Призвать кого-то вдруг посмотреть на вопрос с другой стороны вряд ли получится, только энергию свою терять. Это, как говорится, можно подвести лошадь к воде, но нельзя заставить её пить. 

Многие не пишут конечно. Глушат таблетки. Мы вот пишем. Мы зацикленные получаемся. Изучаем, копаем, атласы анатомические смотрим...Про грушевидку прочла и улыбнулась, тоже вникала в эти её особенности в недавнем прошлом) 

Я желаю Вам здоровья. И побольше периодов без обострений!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Мне кажется что вы слишком зациклены на своей проблеме и уже не можете без нее жить, вам постоянно надо копаться и копаться в ней, поэтому и не выздоравливаете. Это лишь мое мнение со стороны.


Так может подскажете, как выздороветь? Там нестабильный спондилолистез (это я про Александра_100). Причём в двух местах - в пояснице и шее. И молнии током стреляют в ноги. Предлагаете забить на это? В сети предлагают лечить такое дело созданием мышечного корсета, который будет держать позвоночник ровно. Только это не получается. Мне кажется надо не противопоставлять разные виды лечения, а наступать на всех фронтах одновременно - и миопрессура, и упражнения на расслабление (растяжку) мышц, и упражнения на укрепление мышц, и в каких-то случаях корсет надевать. Все виды работы с мышцами должны сочетаться. Вопрос, в какой пропорции.


----------



## Алексей38 (25 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Так может подскажете, как выздороветь? Там нестабильный спондилолистез (это я про Александра_100). Причём в двух местах - в пояснице и шее. И молнии током стреляют в ноги. Предлагаете забить на это? В сети предлагают лечить такое дело созданием мышечного корсета, который будет держать позвоночник ровно. Только это не получается. Мне кажется надо не противопоставлять разные виды лечения, а наступать на всех фронтах одновременно - и миопрессура, и упражнения на расслабление (растяжку) мышц, и упражнения на укрепление мышц, и в каких-то случаях корсет надевать. Все виды работы с мышцами должны сочетаться. Вопрос, в какой пропорции.



Как раз поддержкой мышечного корсета и я лечусь. Как то ведь получается. Плюс растяжки добавил. У меня он всегда был и я стараюсь его держать, а мое обострение в свое время было вызвано большим застужением поясницы, я про грыжи вобще тогда ничего не знал, хотя думаю что как минимум протрузии у меня были.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Ноя 2019)

@Алексей38, Как вы определили, что поясница была застужена?
Мне кажется, я погорячилась с мышечным корсетом, ещё в зале. поясница то и так обычно перенапряжена, плюс блок, получилось косо, ещё хуже себе сделала.
Я после того, как эта грыжа появилась, вышла на работу, и когда все болело, не лежала, а бежала в тренажёрный зал.
Мы работали в гостинице, и он был на 1 этаже, становилось легче, потом по новой, ещё круче. У меня не у кого не было в роду проблемы со спиной, по этому я не могла понять, что вообще происходит, а потом ещё и парчу вертела, это после зала, вечером) Вот мне с утра тошно было, не передать)) И в бассейн ходила, месяц после обострения не прошел, мне тогда в голову не приходило, что нужно поаккуратнее.
И потом ещё пробовала накачать этот мышечный корсет, первый день хорошо, там адреналин, плюс застой разгоняется, второй совсем не очень, дня через три полегче.но потом меня просто сложило вправо, по моему на тяге блока ногой.
Сейчас мне плохо от ЛФК даже, перегружено и перекошено все.
Отжаться могу, много раз, даже несмотря на нарушение инервации в плече, только, по моему, не грудные должны болеть при этом, тогда это не правильное отжимание.
Я как раз их не забить хочу, а растянуть немного.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Ноя 2019)

@Kaprikon, @Алексей38, @Игорь_ЕД, @Victoria ω26, 
Ответ на вопрос почему одни помогает стандартное лечение, а другим не помогает.
Это конечно не 100%, но довольно существенно.
Люди у которых от природы более прочные жесткие ткани, мышцы (генетика такая) им восстановится гораздо проще. Грыжу убрали или сама рассосалась, а тело держит само по сути поврежденные позвонки и не дает им болтаться.Люди у кто склонен к гипер мобильности, нестабильности по жизни - мучаются. Т.к. сколько не укрепляй мышцы ничего они не держит. 
@Алексей38, Ваше главное заблуждение я считаю в том, что думаете закачка мышечного корсета вам помогает держать спину, позвонки и т.п. Это не так. Мышцы предназначены в организме чтобы двигать тело, а держать статику это не их задача. Держат статику связки. Просто у вас нет проблем со связками, вот вам по этому и удалось так быстро восстановиться.
А когда все разболтано, то поверьте чтобы хоть как-то жить и настроить эту несчастную статик с ума можно сойти..............................................
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11541/page-17


----------



## Алексей38 (26 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Алексей38, Ваше главное заблуждение я считаю в том, что думаете закачка мышечного корсета вам помогает держать спину, позвонки и т.п. Это не так. Мышцы предназначены в организме чтобы двигать тело, а держать статику это не их задача. Держат статику связки. Просто у вас нет проблем со связками, вот вам по этому и удалось так быстро восстановиться.
> А когда все разболтано, то поверьте чтобы хоть как-то жить и настроить эту несчастную статик с ума можно сойти...


Генетика влияет, но не так существенно, это когда полные люди говорят что у них такая генетика и с лишним весом, увы, ничего не поделать, и заедают эти слова килограмовым тортом и салатом оливье перед сном. У меня таких примеров много. Есть исключения в виде болезней, но таких меньшинство.
Вот яркий пример двух близнецов, когда казалось бы они оба должны быть обычными людьми, как тот что поменьше, но второй большим трудом   сделал себя в три раза больше. По вашему у них одинаковые мышцы?





Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Алексей38, Как вы определили, что поясница была застужена?


Потому что я в тот день ее застудил, заболел и ходил чихал три дня. Когда в очередной раз резко чихнул с наклоном вперед, меня прострелило так что чуть не свалился на улице


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Есть исключения в виде болезней, но таких меньшинство.


Значит я к ним отношусь. Я тут на форуме буквально знаю несколько людей то также мучается и у них те же проблемы с мышцами.
А так в жизни, я знаете сколько людей проверил. В смысле пощупал руками и проверил их мышцы?? Все родственников, знакомых и т.п. Так вот я вам скажу я не нашел в ближайшем окружении похожих тканей. Чтобы они были такие как бы сказать жидкие. У подновляющего большинства людей ткани по прочнее и они не хотя ни в какой зал качаться. У меня у жены ткани прочнее чем у меня.



Алексей38 написал(а):


> Вот яркий пример двух близнецов, когда казалось бы они оба должны быть обычными людьми, как тот что поменьше, но второй большим трудом   сделал себя в три раза больше. По вашему у них одинаковые мышцы?


1. Не знаю я их не щупал. Их бы потрогать руками и оценить.
2. Одно дело заниматься когда у тебя нет проблем с позвоночником, а другое дело пытать сделать, когда есть нестабильность - это разные вещи.
3. Меня еще интересует такой момент про того который большой - сколько у него детей? Есть ли семья?
Если бы я мог посветить все свое свободное время телу, то может быть я бы и вылечился. А когда у тебя семья 3-е детей, то тут нужно вкалывать не слабо, чтобы кушать, что было.
Я бы и климат сменил и еще много чего.

Чтобы понять про слабость связочного аппарата можете сесть нас стул и округлив поясницу сделать фотку в расслабленном виде поясницы???
Просто интересно посмотреть на сколько у вас поясничные позвонки вываливаются наружу???
За частую у людей там все довольно ровно, скругляется больше грудной.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2019)

Извините, выскажусь, если позволите.
По поводу нехватки свободного времени.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Если бы я мог посветить все свое свободное время телу, то может быть я бы и вылечился. А когда у тебя семья 3-е детей, то тут нужно вкалывать не слабо, чтобы кушать, что было.
> Я бы и климат сменил и еще много чего.


Вы на форуме пишете едва ли не больше, чем все консультирующие врачи, вместе взятые.
Лично я даже читать не всё успеваю. 
Кроме того, активно общаетесь в переписках и ВКонтакте.
Не говоря уже о просмотре бесконечных роликов на ютюбе.
Вот попробуйте как-нибудь провести хронометраж - сколько времени съедает интернет? Сколько времени, сил и нервов отрывает он от близких?

Так может, за счёт этого и стоит высвободить время?
Тогда можно будет убить сразу трёх зайцев! 
1) появится дополнительное время для семьи, для детей, для работы, для своего здоровья;
2) значительно снизится статическая нагрузка, без которой невозможно так много писать в интернете;
3) ну, и побочный эффект - Вы жаловались, что ребёнок очень любит валяться с телефоном. Так у неё живой пример перед глазами - папа, постоянно сидящий за компьютером! Так пусть папа займётся с ней чем-то интересным/полезным вне интернета!

Извините за советы, но это первое и самое очевидное, что приходит в голову при жалобах человека на нехватку времени - заняться тайм-менеджментом.


----------



## Алексей38 (26 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Извините, выскажусь, если позволите.
> По поводу нехватки свободного времени.
> 
> Вы на форуме пишете едва ли не больше, чем все консультирующие врачи, вместе взятые.
> ...


Вот, в каждой теме Александр пишет о том "как все сложно, ничего не поможет кроме миопрессуры, которая ему  помогла на 5% или минус 5, за много лет и надо искать специалиста которых по сути нет") пугает блокадами, болтами и прочим, всё под копирку в каждой теме. Безысходность получается вобщем, надо лечь и умереть)


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Вот, в каждой теме Александр пишет о том "как все сложно, ничего не поможет кроме миопрессуры, которая ему помогла на 5% или минус 5, за много лет и надо искать специалиста которых по сути нет") пугает блокадами, болтами и прочим, всё под копирку в каждой теме.


Ну, никто не может ему запретить делиться своим опытом, пусть и неудачным, но я считаю, что делать это лучше всё же в своей теме. Кому надо - тот прочитает.

А вообще, если человек считает, что за 8 лет он узнал так много нового и набрался опыта настолько, чтобы спорить с врачами в многочисленных темах на медицинском форуме и давать рекомендации другим пациентам, то он уже мог бы систематизировать свои знания и получить медицинское образование, чтобы спорить и советовать на равных.
В противном случае, это всего лишь опыт одного человека. Без специальных знаний.
Не медика, но пациента.
Строго ИМХО.


----------



## Алексей38 (26 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А вообще, если человек считает, что за 8 лет он узнал так много нового и набрался опыта настолько, чтобы спорить с врачами в многочисленных темах на медицинском форуме и давать рекомендации другим пациентам, то он уже мог бы систематизировать свои знания и получить медицинское образование, чтобы спорить и советовать на равных.
> В противном случае, это всего лишь опыт одного человека. Без специальных знаний.
> Не медика, но пациента.
> Строго ИМХО.


Но и бывает врачи встречаются, скажем, не совсем квалифицированные. Одно верно, что не помогло одному, не значит что не поможет другому, при том что это помогает многим. Во как)) но он так не считает. Ну да ладно, хватит об этом.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Одно верно, что не помогло одному, не значит что не поможет другому, при том что это помогает многим.


К сожалению, иногда верно и другое - что помогает многим, не помогает кому-то одному.
И в этом случае, соглашусь с Александром, нужно не опускать руки и искать что-то своё. Пробовать, консультироваться, советоваться.
Однако, не навязывая это другим и не объявляя это панацеей!


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> ...никто не может ему запретить делиться своим опытом, пусть и неудачным, но я считаю, что делать это лучше всё же в своей теме. Кому надо - тот прочитает.


К сожалению, в этом моменте не достигаем с Александром взаимопонимания.
Ему неоднократно было рекомендовано общаться с врачами и форумчанами в своей теме (к слову, она не одна), но он забивает каждую тему порой неуместными комментариями, "перетягивая одеяло на себя".
Если так будет продолжаться и дальше, @Александр_100 перейдёт на какое-то время в режим только чтения форума.
Повторюсь, в приоритете диалог врача и пациента.
На личные темы - общение в личной переписке.
Опыт каждого бесценен, но говорить о себе лучше в собственной теме, при необходимости поделиться, давая ссылку на неё.
Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Ноя 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> которая ему  помогла на 5% или минус 5, за много лет и надо искать специалиста которых по сути нет")


С чего вы такое взяли, что на 5 или мину 5 %???? Непонятно. Оснований нет.



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А вообще, если человек считает, что за 8 лет он узнал так много нового и набрался опыта настолько, чтобы спорить с врачами в многочисленных темах на медицинском форуме и давать рекомендации другим пациентам, то он уже мог бы систематизировать свои знания и получить медицинское образование, чтобы спорить и советовать на равных.
> В противном случае, это всего лишь опыт одного человека. Без специальных знаний.
> Не медика, но пациента.
> Строго ИМХО.


А кто виноват в этом, что приходится разбираться в нюансах медицины???
По моему это не у одного меня такие проблемы, когда ты примерно даже знаешь и понимаешь какое нужно лечение, но его просто нет, потому, что все по шаблону вокруг делается.
Я медик, но я проектировщик и в моей профессии тоже много чего можно делать (лепить по шаблону) и многие так и делаю. А потом получают тумаки от заказчиков. Но есть проектировщики, которые работаю более творчески и подходят к каждой работе индивидуально (я всегда именно так делаю).
Если еще более просто сравнение - можно купить вещь в магазине - китайскую сделанную некачественно. А можно найти мастера который сделает это хорошо, разберется, что именно нужно и как.
Так и в медицине с лечением мышц и не только. Нужен мастер который разберется с мышцами связками, подберет нужные упражнения. А если лечить вот так все на о бум, то результат такой-же -  кому-то помогло, а кому-то нет.



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> К сожалению, иногда верно и другое - что помогает многим, не помогает кому-то одному.
> И в этом случае, соглашусь с Александром, нужно не опускать руки и искать что-то своё. Пробовать, консультироваться, советоваться.
> Однако, не навязывая это другим и не объявляя это панацеей!


Все правильно надо искать. Тем кто живет в Европейской части за Уралом им проще гораздо, там больше возможностей. А у нас тут чем дальше на восток, тем круг поиска сужается.

@La murr, Хорошо буду писать больше в своих темах.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Ваше главное заблуждение я считаю в том, что думаете закачка мышечного корсета вам помогает держать спину, позвонки и т.п. Это не так. Мышцы предназначены в организме чтобы двигать тело, а держать статику это не их задача. Держат статику связки.


Мышцы спины, живота и подвздошно-поясничная мышца держат тело человека в вертикальном положении. Это как растяжки держат останкинскую телебашню. Тут на форуме высказывалось мнение, что глубокие мышцы спины невозможно укрепить. Приведу свой опыт. Одно время ослаб настолько, чтобы было трудно принести из магазины самый лёгкий груз в рюкзаке. Но постепенно именно ходьба с рюкзаком с грузом, тяжесть которого увеличивалась очень постепенно, позволила укрепить мышцы спины. Может кому это поможет.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Я согласен мышцы они держат от часть тело. Но тут пока они в тонусе, эффект от этого есть. Т.е. регулярная тренировка. А как только образ жизни становится больше лежаче-сидячем, там все слабеет и если со связками проблемы, то еще и болеть начинает.
А по поводу крепления глубоких мышц спины - мне кажется их только в спазм введешь и ничего хорошего. Их на оборот расслаблять нужно мне кажется., чтобы они позвони к грыже не привели.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100,  они такие были изначально, привели к грыже, потому, что кривые, время и гравитация, а теперь нужно с этим как то жить.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Ноя 2019)

@Kaprikon, да, так и живу. По этому летом лучше, когда активность по больше, а зимой плохо, т.к. мороз дома сижу.
А самое главное очень низкая влажность.  Я для себя вывел уже, чтобы мышцы были в лучшем тонусе, нужно чтобы 80% влажности было и +25-30 град. Дома постоянно простынки вешаю мокрые по квартире.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А по поводу крепления глубоких мышц спины - мне кажется их только в спазм введешь и ничего хорошего. Их на оборот расслаблять нужно мне кажется., чтобы они позвони к грыже не привели.


Есть люди, которые реально умеют укреплять ослабшие глубокие мышцы спины. Это космонавты. За полгода на орбите их многие мышцы реально ослабевают. Не все мышцы можно тренировать на тренажёрах на орбите. Интересно было бы ознакомиться с их методикой восстановления.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Да. В космической сфере вообще много всего интересного, там всегда самые передовые технологии во всем.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2019)

Мне кажется, что перед тем, как укреплять мышцы спины, их нужно расслабить и растянуть. Это же самое нужно сделать и после укрепления. Вот интересные упражнения из цигуна на растяжку мышц спины. @Александр_100, вам с вашей нестабильностью они вряд ли подойдут, но всё равно, зацените. Что вы о них думаете? Я чуток попробую без фанатизма.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2019)

Моё первое впечатление от цигуна, что там много внимания уделяется расслаблению мышц, что очень важно. Западная ЛФК до таких бы упражнений не додумалась, посчитала бы их баловством.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Мне кажется, что перед тем, как укреплять мышцы спины, их нужно расслабить и растянуть. Это же самое нужно сделать и после укрепления. Вот интересные упражнения из цигуна на растяжку мышц спины. @Александр_100, вам с вашей нестабильностью они вряд ли подойдут, но всё равно, зацените. Что вы о них думаете? Я чуток попробую без фанатизма.


Хорошее видео, но не совсем то что надо. Логику он правильную выстроил, но сами упражнения не совсем для больных. Не тот механизм немного. Для тех у кого там чуть чуть зажато может все и хорошо.

С начало нужно разработать грудной. Я его и разрабатываю уже 3-и года. И почти разработал. Нюанс в том, что если там все закислено капитально, то те упражнения с повисаниями не помогу расслабить грудной. Почему??? К сожалению автор не учел один момент. Грудной не двигается не только из-за проблем с позвонками, а еще и из-за проблем с ребрами. А именно сидячая работа приводит к кифозу и сжатию грудной клетки.
По этому грудной нужно разгибать в обратную сторону, в перед он и так гнется постоянно по жизни сидя на стуле. Делать это стоя нельзя, т.к. будет травма поясницы - факт.
По этому берем цилиндр и лежа раскатываем грудной.

Сейчас я уже перешел ко второму этапу.
Нужно снять бок L5-S1 - это не так просто, т.к. выше него нестабильность. Но она и нестабильность потому, что ниже блок.
Вместе со снятием блока нужно увеличить подвижность тазобедренных суставов и тем самым добиться состояния, когда нестабильность будет минимально возбуждаться в процессе жизни.
Вот вся логика лечения в принципе.



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Моё первое впечатление от цигуна, что там много внимания уделяется расслаблению мышц, что очень важно. Западная ЛФК до таких бы упражнений не додумалась, посчитала бы их баловством.



А вот это довольно интересное видео. Спасибо!
Один из положительных моментом ЦИГУНА в том, чтобы заставить неработающие мышцы работать. Почувствовать эти мышцы.
Это всегда подчеркивает доктор AIR.
Западное ЛФК по бумажке не предполагает какие либо ощущения при выполнении упражнений. Т.е. на этом не заостряют внимание. Просто тупо делать, вот такая методика. Я просто ходил на разные ЛФК по разным системам. Никому ничего не надо есть система тупа делай и все.
Но так не у всех получается вылечиться. И тогда приходится разбираться в мышцах и пытаться найти те мышцы которые не работают, чтобы максимально сбалансировать тело.


----------



## Стас82 (28 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Западная ЛФК до таких бы упражнений не додумалась, посчитала бы их баловством.


Классная штука, попробовал, кайфанул реально, ногой сложно правда махать, координации не хватает, а так вещь. ИМХО как расслабуха после динамических нагрузок очень в тему, заберу в свой личный запас, спасибо.


----------



## Стас82 (29 Ноя 2019)

Уточнение по упражнению где парень руками машет, показал знающему человеку,он сказал аккуратнее с коленями, они не должны выкручиваться при сгибе даже при малейших поворотах, колени должны сжиматься только в прямой плоскости.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Уточнение по упражнению где парень руками машет, показал знающему человеку,он сказал аккуратнее с коленями, они не должны выкручиваться при сгибе даже при малейших поворотах, колени должны сжиматься только в прямой плоскости.


Как сказать......................
К некоторым мне кажется это не относится .


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Ноя 2019)

@Victoria ω26, @Игорь_ЕД, 
Если человек хочет жить- медицина бессильна!


----------



## Victoria ω26 (29 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100 Спасибо за видео про этого чудесного человека!


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Ноя 2019)

Victoria ω26 написал(а):


> @Александр_100 Спасибо за видео про этого чудесного человека!


Вдохновляет правда?!
Вот такая может быть старость быть старость у человека, если он сам этого захочет!
Мы сами решаем как жить.

@Victoria ω26, Кстати я подозреваю, что у него как и у нас с вами мышцы легко поддаются растяжке.
И это уже не один такой пример.
Можно предположит, что если правильно эксплуатировать мышцы, то можно прожить довольно долго и в достаточно хорошем состоянии при прочих равных условиях.
Так, что все в наших руках.


----------

